# (YBA) Kalath in the dungeons of Tutul



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

*Synopsis*
Having found his way from the sewers underneath the city of the Bard into the lair of the cult of Tutul, Kalathhas slain several cultist, rescued a pair of virgins and confronted a cow.  Currently he is has killed two cultist propentates and is moving past the point they were guarding.

Kalath opens the door and looks into a dimly lit room, painted a bronze color and highlighted in red.  There are several torches on the wall, smoking and a faint smell of incense lingers in the air.  This room is currently empty, but Kalath can hear noises through a door on the east wall.  It sounds like something is being moved.

Kalath notices some heavy robes hanging from hooks on the walls of the room he is in.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 6, 2002)

Kalath goes over to the robes and sees if he can get one on.

He then continues through the door on the east wall.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 7, 2002)

Kalath easily finds a robe that covers him and then opening the door he passes through.  On the other side is a room lit by four braziers, one at each corner.  There are three robed figures, a little taller than the others reaarranging straps and knifes on the floor and doing touch up work to an intricate star pattern painted onto the floor.  The stone walls of the room have been painted black.  Kalath also notices that the floor contains small channels all connecting in the center of the room and spiralling out to the walls.  

Curiously, there is a bail of hay against the northern wall of the room.  

One of the robed figures turns and looks momentarily at Kalath before getting on with its work.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 7, 2002)

Kalath decides that dealing with what are most likley the "most high propentates" and the star can wait a bit, and heads back out into the long hallway and takes the second door on the west wall.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 7, 2002)

Backtracking through the outer room, the empty hallway and the hallway in which he killed the two cultists, Kalath enters again into the long north-south hallway and takes the other door.  This opens up onto another long hall heading west.  There seems to be another door at the far end on the western wall.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 7, 2002)

Kalath heads to the door and goes through.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 7, 2002)

The doorway opens on a hall going north.  There is a door on the far northern wall and a door directly across from where Kalath is standing.  On the wall just to Kalath's left is the painting of a squid with bat wings and horns.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 7, 2002)

Kalath first investigates the squid-bat picture, seeing if it hides secret doors or anything similar, and goes straight through the door directly across from him if he finds nothing.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 7, 2002)

The painting seems to conceal nothing.

Whoever built this place must have liked hallways for the door opens revealing yet one more hallway.  This one runs west.  There is a door on the north wall immediately to Kalath's right and there is another on the north wall at the other end of the hallway.  Otherwise the hallway is empty.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 7, 2002)

Kalath takes the door immediately to his right.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 7, 2002)

It leads into a hallway that shortly turns into stairs going up.  There is a closed door at the top of the steps.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 7, 2002)

Kalath goes up to the door, listens at it for a bit, and then tries to see if he can open it just a bit and look through.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 7, 2002)

Kalath hears voices and footsteps on the other side.  The door appears locked.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 7, 2002)

Kalath decides to defer further investigation of this day for later and goes back out into the most recent hallway and takes the door on the north wall at the end of the hallway.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 8, 2002)

This ornately carved door is locked.  It is carved with pictures of squids, bats, snakes and baby rattles.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 8, 2002)

Kalath decides to see if he can break off the lock or force open the door.

The manticore brutalizes the plain; sweeps near the cut of the reptile!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 8, 2002)

The door trembles from the blow but does not break.  

Kalath thinks he hears something inside moving.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 9, 2002)

Kalath decides to try again....

The staff withers the fountain; protects against the drive of the reptile!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 9, 2002)

The door cracks open.  Through the opening, Kalath can see many lizard like things with grotesque features milling about.  Their glittery eyes focus on Kalath and they start moving towards the door.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 9, 2002)

Wondering what in the world these things are, Kalath steps into the room a bit, standing in front of the door, and studies the creatures as they move towards him.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 10, 2002)

As the two foot tall lizard/toad creatures rush at Kalath, he realizes they look a lot like the cultists he has seen unmasked.  He also realizes there are about twenty of the critters in this room, that they move very fast and that they are now attacking him.

With a portion of his mind not counting trajectories and fang slashes, Kalath notices the room is humid and swampy.

*Baby Cultists*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Powers:* Toughness, Expert of the Lizard

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x20)

_Baby Cultist 1 attacks:_ *The spear brutalizes the foothills and so it brutally scatters the Vineyard of Xian's Song; scatters the chaos of the body!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The scythe silences the cliff as it prances close to the grass; avoids the energy of the club!*

_Baby Cultist 3 attacks:_ *The oak leaps with the ocean; parts the pain of the holy ground!*

_Baby Cultist 4 attacks:_ *The spear quickly cuts the glade; shields the quickening of the club!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 10, 2002)

Kalath looks a bit pale as he surveys the mass of abomination lizard-toads, thinking that perhaps he has bit off slightly more than he can chew, but wades in and starts to attack anyway.

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 15

Spinning his hammer, Kalath first knocks over one of the baby cultists and then strikes at another!

Shove at Baby Cultist #1!
Attack at Baby Cultist #3 (follow-through to #4): The hammer spins from the plain; redirects the rising of the crevice! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 10, 2002)

Even as his hammer smashes one of the little monsters to pieces, two of the others avoid his clubbing attack to strike.  Kalath takes *2 hits*.

Another bundle of terror rises up to take the space of the one killed.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x19) /  - (x1)

_Baby Cultist 1 attacks:_ *The lizard seeks from the dungeon; dodges the energy of the sky!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The willow vanquishes the ocean; guards against the violence of the grave!*

_Baby Cultist 5 attacks:_ *The snake dodges facing the swamp; tumbles from the storm of the settlement!*

_Baby Cultist 4 attacks:_ *The dagger illuminates the glade; negates the punch of the club!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 10, 2002)

Hits Left: 19
Ki Left: 15

Kalath executes an overwhelming attack on the baby cultists!

Steal Life +1!
Attack at Baby Cultist #5: The transcendent willow overwhelms the tundra; leaps over the rising of the pole!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 10, 2002)

Kalath fells another of the 'tykes' but takes *1 hit* in the process.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x18) /  - (x2)

_Baby Cultist 1 attacks:_ *The tsunami dances within the tombs; parts the assailment of the field!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The trident rides higher than the clearing; spins through the aggression of the spring!*

_Baby Cultist 6 attacks:_ *The avenging oak strikes the castle; absorbs the rolling of the crevice!*

_Baby Cultist 4 attacks:_ *The foot breaks the ravine; negates the pain of the flame!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 10, 2002)

Hits Left: 18
Ki Left: 12

Kalath attempts to remove the life from one more of the damnable things with his hunter's claws!

Steal Life +1!
Attack at Baby Cultist #1: The weasel removes the shrine; averts the aggression of the body!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 11, 2002)

Kalath takes *1 hit* froma strike but manages to fell another of the creatures.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x17) /  - (x3)

_Baby Cultist 7 attacks:_ *The mace sweeps from the plain; dodges the gaze of the reptile!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The snake lies below the prairie; removes the motion of the barrens!*

_Baby Cultist 6 attacks:_ *The snake moves before the paradise; conceals the speed of the elements!*

_Baby Cultist 4 attacks:_ *The trident carves the orchard; dexterously fends off the drive of the holy ground!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 11, 2002)

Hits Left: 17
Ki Left: 9

Kalath strikes at the babies with the speed of a crane!

Steal Life +2!
Attack at Baby Cultist #6: The crane strikes over the marsh; absorbs the speed of the sands!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 11, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath again takes *1 hit* and again manages to fell another of the creatures.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x16) /  - (x4)

_Baby Cultist 7 attacks:_ *The willow prances from the hells; avoids the foray of the ledge!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The blizzard sweeps on top of the cemetery; silences the roar of the bone and kicks underneath the touch of the horn!*

_Baby Cultist 8 attacks:_ *The kama unfailingly wracks the peaks; redirects the rolling of the flower!*

_Baby Cultist 4 attacks:_ *The weasel drifts in the midst of the brush; negates the assailment of the sands!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 11, 2002)

Hits Left: 16
Ki Left: 3

Kalath strikes, grimacing as he uses up his ki and for the first time is unable to muster a strike deadly enough to instantly kill....

Steal Life +1!
Attack at Baby Cultist #4: The thunder annihilates the dungeon; averts the onslaught of the river!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 11, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath's attack, which utilizes the location well, is more powerful than he expected it to be and another young cultist falls dead.  Kalath sustains another *1 hit*.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x15) /  - (x5)

_Baby Cultist 7 attacks:_ *The manticore dodges with the ruins; averts the onslaught of the elements!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The nunchaku sucker punches the cliff; defends against the thrust of the fires! *yen**

_Baby Cultist 8 attacks:_ *The thunder stands higher than the prairie; redirects the efforts of the mire!*

_Baby Cultist 9 attacks:_ *The crane tracks across the foothills; shreds the onslaught of the isle!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 11, 2002)

Hits Left: 15
Ki Left: 0

Kalath tries to fell one of the lizard-toads with his chain nunchuka!

Attack at Baby Cultist #8: The chain falls by the waterfall; averts the efforts of the reptile!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 12, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath connects, but so do two of the little monsters and Kalath ends up taking *2 hits*.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x14) / 1 (x1) / - (x5)

_Baby Cultist 7 attacks:_ *The southern cross glides over the ruins; silences the rolling of the fortification!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The lotus blossom spins next to the prairie; averts the throw of the shell!*

_Baby Cultist 8 (injured) attacks:_ *The lightning appears above the glacier; reduces the efforts of the club!*

_Baby Cultist 9 attacks:_ *The lightning glides higher than the ocean; absorbs the energy of the ledge!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 12, 2002)

Hits Left: 13

Kalath uses his trident to defend against the attacks of the mire-dwelling abominations!

Attack at Baby Cultist #8 (follow-through to #9): The unicorn moves with the ravine; protects against the drive of the mire!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 12, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath moves a little faster than the lizard/toad creatures and killing one, wounds another.

Angrily the monsters attack back savagely.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x13) / 2 (x1) / - (x6)

_Baby Cultist 7 attacks:_ *The lotus blossom destroys the hells; guards against the roar of the ice!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The tiger angrily blasts the brush; negates the punch of the abomination!*

_Baby Cultist 10 attacks:_ *The sword flips within the desert; avoids the terror of the bone!*

_Baby Cultist 9 (injured) attacks:_ *The topaz mace brutalizes the glacier; conceals the thrust of the shell!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 12, 2002)

Hits Left: 13

Crouching and then leaping up, Kalath falls upon the baby cultists like a bolt of lightning!

Attack at Baby Cultist #10: The crouching lightning falls from the glade; dodges the energy of the sky!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 13, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath lashes out and strikes one of the creatures but his defense is poorly suited to the savage attacks of the other three and, leaving himself exposed, he takes a total of *3 hits*.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x12) / 2 (x2) / - (x6)

_Baby Cultist 7 attacks:_ *The thunder kicks the labyrinth; shields the thrust of the wood!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The raven brilliantly storms the labyrinth; defends against the quickening of the body! *yen**

_Baby Cultist 10 (injured) attacks:_ *The hammer blasts the vineyard; redirects the drive of the field*

_Baby Cultist 9 (injured) attacks:_ *The scorpion slashes from the village; negates the kick of the star and fends off the roar of the grass!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 10

Attack at Baby Cultist #7: The lotus blossom slashes the waterfall; dodges the touch of the maze!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 14, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath slashes another of the creatures and though he defends against one, and another just fails to connect, Kalath is still struck by one of them for *1 hit*.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x11) / 2 (x3) / - (x6)

_Baby Cultist 7 (injured) attacks:_ *The rat tracks within the cavern; absorbs the beauty of the star!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The phoenix kicks above the swamp; blocks the offensive of the ledge!*

_Baby Cultist 10 (injured) attacks:_ *The dragon strikes the fountain; scatters the tempest of the storm!*

_Baby Cultist 9 (injured) attacks:_ *The phoenix brilliantly scourges the glade; absorbs the edge of the river!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 14, 2002)

Hits Left: 9

Kalath overwhelms one of the injured baby cultists!

Attack at Baby Cultist #9: The grasshopper overwhelms the brush; shields the foray of the star!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 15, 2002)

location: dungeon

One of the creatures manages to strike Kalath for *1 hit* but other than that, Kalath's fine form dominates them.  One of the creatures falls.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x11) / 2 (x2) / - (x7)

_Baby Cultist 7 (injured) attacks:_ *The mace severs the waterfall; dodges the roar of the grass!*

_Baby Cultist 2 attacks:_ *The manticore shouts next to the well; guards against the violence of the blade!*

_Baby Cultist 10 (injured) attacks:_ *The turtle thrusts the peaks; averts the roar of the canine!*

_Baby Cultist 11 attacks:_ *The panther flies in the midst of the castle; defends against the blood of the venom! *yen**


----------



## graydoom (Jun 15, 2002)

Hits Left: 8

Attack Baby Cultist #2: The scorpion devastates the badlands; redirects the rolling of the horn!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 16, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath throws his stars and their venom begins to work on one of the monsters.  Another breaks through Kalath's defenses and strikes for *1 hit*

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x10) / 2 (x2) / 1 (x1) / - (x7)

_Baby Cultist 7 (injured) attacks:_ *The cherry blossom dances through the glade; reduces the assailment of the bone!*

_Baby Cultist 2 (sev. injured) attacks:_ *The chimera devastates the prairie; wards off the descent of the spring! *yen**

_Baby Cultist 10 (injured) attacks:_ *The blizzard moves underneath the badlands; guards against the touch of the wood!*

_Baby Cultist 11 attacks:_ *The claw strikes the forest; grasps the throw of the spring as it vigorously absorbs the rolling of the crevice!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 16, 2002)

Hits Left: 7

Attack at Baby Cultist #7 (followthrough to #10, then #11): The supreme raven strikes upon the volcano; conceals the pain of the sickle!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 17, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath takes *1 hit*, but concealing the pain he is beginning to feel, he unleashes on one with his hunters claw even as he bashes another of the things with his lava lamp.  Some of the lava within splashes a third of the creatures, burning it

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x9) / 2 (x1) / 1 (x1) / - (x9)

_Baby Cultist 12 attacks:_ *The lightning nails the labyrinth; leaps over the punch of the iron!*

_Baby Cultist 2 (sev. injured) attacks:_ *The snake speaks in the midst of the city; avoids the punch of the garden as it shreds the speed of the flower!*

_Baby Cultist 13 attacks:_ *The fist storms the heavens; blocks the rolling of the feline!*

_Baby Cultist 11 (injured) attacks:_ *The claw attacks the wastelands; avoids the descent of the lash!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 17, 2002)

Hits Left: 6

Attack at Baby Cultist #11: The fist demolishes the ricefield; redirects the pain of the sands!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 18, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath manages to avoid being hit again as he kills yet one more of the monstrous children.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x9) / 1 (x1) / - (x10)

_Baby Cultist 12 attacks:_ *The spider appears by the well; shields against the edge of the flower!*

_Baby Cultist 2 (sev. injured) attacks:_ *The nunchaku illuminates the clearing; dominates the tempest of the rodent!*

_Baby Cultist 13 attacks:_ *The scorpion flies atop the ruins; conceals the assailment of the crevice!*

_Baby Cultist 14 attacks:_ *The phoenix rends the marsh; removes the speed of the farm and negates the chaos of the sands!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 20, 2002)

Hits Left: 6

Kalath finishes off another cultist with a low blow!

Chair Shot at Baby Cultist #2!
Defense: The sword sings on top of the ravine; parts the onslaught of the horn!

ooc: My posting schedule will most likely be quite erratic for the forseeable future.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 20, 2002)

Thats fine.  I am in no hurry and am not going anywhere.

location: dungeon

Kalath strikes one more of the things dead and with his sword whistling around him he keeps the other monsters at bay.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 12
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x9) / - (x11)

_Baby Cultist 12 attacks:_ *The tsunami sings within the paradise; silences the edge of the spring!*

_Baby Cultist 15 attacks:_ *The manticore wounds the rapids; silences the drive of the ice!*

_Baby Cultist 13 attacks:_ *The crab dodges below the badlands; dodges the chi of the grass!*

_Baby Cultist 14 attacks:_ *The raven falls facing the peaks; avoids the efforts of the settlement!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 21, 2002)

Hits Left: 6

Though he is growing tired and ran out of mystical energy a long time ago, Kalath decides to try to finish off one or two more before he makes a strategic withdrawal. Wielding his whip, he cracks it upon one of the baby cultists!

Attack at Baby Cultist #12: The rat leaps with the hells; averts the punch of the feline!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 21, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath barely manages to strike the baby cultist, but still, a hit is a hit.  Meanwhile, one of the things wounds him for *1 hit*

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 13
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x8) / 1 (x1) / - (x11)

_Baby Cultist 12 attacks:_ *The crane seeks before the bluff; blocks the throw of the field!*

_Baby Cultist 15 attacks:_ *The nunchaku vanquishes the ravine; negates the violence of the sands!*

_Baby Cultist 13 attacks:_ *The mace silences the temple; dodges the beauty of the blade!*

_Baby Cultist 14 attacks:_ *The trident rides with the rapids; negates the push of the crevice!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 22, 2002)

Hits Left: 5

Attack at Baby Cultist #12 (follow-through to #14): The spear punches from the ocean; dodges the motion of the grass!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 23, 2002)

location: dungeon

Kalath skewers one of the creatures and wounds another but still takes *2 hits*.

*Baby Cultists*
*Round:* 14
*Hits Remaining:* 3 (x7) / 2 (x1) / - (x12)

_Baby Cultist 16 attacks:_ *The southern cross stands in the midst of the marsh; shields against the storm of the fortification!*

_Baby Cultist 15 attacks:_ *The manticore strikes over the orchard; protects against the blood of the lash as it kicks higher than the throw of the sands!*

_Baby Cultist 13 attacks:_ *The topaz east wind swims through the island; removes the energy of the crevice!*

_Baby Cultist 14 (injured) attacks:_ *The staff bashes the desert; guards against the push of the pole!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 23, 2002)

Deciding that its about time for him to make a tactical withdrawal, Kalath throws down multiple small capsules that break open and spill thick smoke into the room! Under the cover of the smoke, Kalath escapes back out into the hallway and slams the door shut.

Dirty Trick!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 24, 2002)

Kalath leaps back into the hallway, slamming the door shut, only to realize half a second later that he had previously smashed some rather large holes in it.  Without pausing he runs down the hallway towards the other end.  Even as he does so he hears the sounds of the creatures attacking the already crippled door and the certain sound of wood cracking and tearing.  

As he reaches the other end he hears the heavy sound of booted feet coming down stairs and realizes that it is coming from the door to his left, which means he runs out the door in front of him, slamming that one shut as well.  Running north down the hallway he finds himself in, rather than straight across leads to another door.  He opens this one just as cultist and baby cultist and something else, even bigger is beginning to pour through the door he just went through.  

The door in front of him leads back out into the first long hallway, the one with the seven doors on the north side.  He recognizes the one in front of him as the one leading out.  As he runs through it, he barely has time to realize he had not seen the girls that were supposes to be waiting for him.  Exiting one more door he finds himself back out in the sewers and shortly thereafter he is recuperating in a bed in an inn in the city of the bard.

Later he hears that the Cult of Tutul was really upset.  Some important ceremony they had been planning was disrupted, some of their sacrifices got away and they had to postpone the whole thing for another 4 months until the stars were right again.  

Kalath rests and binds his wounds and a few days later is ready to head out again.  As he heads out of the inn he notices an offer of a reward from "The Bard" for anyone who kills Count Raskilvov who is currently lairing in the cemetery.  A it of inquiry makes it apparent that the count is a powerful vampire with a magical sword.  Apparently the Bard and the Count are bitter rivals.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 24, 2002)

Kalath chuckles when he hears of the cultist's ritual being disrupted, and resolves to go back into the cult's domain... someday.

In the meantime, though, he takes notice of the reward offered for Count Raskilvov. Vaguely remembering seeing the Count's tomb and the threat of death for his release, Kalath decides that this job is a perfect one... and besides, Kalath could just take the magical sword after kiling the Count! With that decided, Kalath makes his way back to the cemetery to begin the search for Count Raskilvov.

-----
Whoops. Forgot that annoying Toughness.

Kalath
*Total Hits*: 21
*Hits Defeated*: 53
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits:* 11
*Yen:* 16.5
*Being Worn*: Mithril Chain Shirt (+5 hits), Mithril Kote (+5 hits)
*Being Wielded*: Ancient Hammer (+3 damage), Ki-rin Horn Spear (+1 spear, ki-rin), Dragon's Fang Dagger (+1 dragon, fang, dagger), Staff (+1), Kama (+1), Sword (+1), Spiked Gloves (+1 fist), Poison Throwing Stars (+1 northstar, +1 scorpion), Hunter's Claw (+1 tiger, +1 weasel, +1 panther, +1 wolf, +1 fox, +1 lizard, +1 turtle, +1 raven, +1 mantis, +1 crab, +2 claw), Phoenix Feather Charm (+1 phoenix), Envenomed Rat-tail Whip (+1 rat, spider, snake), Unicorn Horn Trident (+1 trident, +1 unicorn), Grasshopper Claw Scythe (+1 scythe, +1 grasshopper), Chain Willow Nunchaku (+1 chain, +1 nunchaku, +1 willow), Kicking Boots (+1 foot), Lava Lamp (+1 volcano)
*Possessions*: Anti-Kobold Whistle
*Tournament Record:* 1-0

*ABILITIES*
Intense Sarcasm and a Pessimistic Outlook
Dirty Trick (x1)
Shove (x1)
Chair Shot (x1)
Ki (x15)
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Battery
Master of the Shadowy Phoenix
Master of the Volcano

Summary of damage added due to items
+1: ki-rin, spear, dragon, fang, dagger, staff, kama, sword, fist, northstar, scorpion, tiger, weasel, panther, wolf, fox, lizard, turtle, raven, mantis, crab, phoenix, rat, spider, snake, trident, unicorn, scythe, grasshopper, chain, nunchaku, willow, foot, volcano
+2: claw
+3: hammer


----------



## Wicht (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry, the baby cultist each had toughness and were only 2 CR creatures, you only gain 24 hits.  You will have to recalculate.  I should have remembered though to note that in my last post.

Kalath makes his way back up to the cemetery via the long staircase and the imp tomb.  He finds himself there at Night.  The Night of the Pheonix to be exact.  As he exits the imp tomb, things seem pretty quiet, excepting of course the giggling of the small devils.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 25, 2002)

Back in the cemetery, Kalath decides that the first he should do is check the tomb at the end of the path of blood, where he remembers seeing the Count mentioned.

Kalath makes his way north to the path of the dead, then west for a bit, and then north along the path of blood.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 25, 2002)

As Kalath makes his way north along the path of blood, he is aware of small figures running parallel to him through the graveyard.  They seem small and childlike and occassionally the giggle.  They do not come close however, seeming to be content with watching.

As he nears the tomb that lies at the end of the path of blood, Kalath is aware that there is someone in white outside the tomb.  Two someones in fact.  They are hunched over something on the ground, just a little aways from the door of the tomb.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 25, 2002)

Kalath approaches the two figures and tries to get a glimpse of what they are looking at.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 26, 2002)

They are two women, dressed in white gowns, bending over what appears to be the body of a young man.  The women look up as Kalath approaches and he can see they have blood around their mouths.  They unconsciously wipe their mouths with the sleeves of their gown and then, dropping the body of the boy, they advance towards Kalath, a red gleam in their eyes.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 26, 2002)

Kalath holds his ground as the vampire spawn approach.

Kalath ponders... has the Count already started to affect things? It's too coincidental for these not to be his work....


----------



## Wicht (Jun 26, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

The two woman approach Kalath slowly at first and he can easily see that they are no longer quite human.  Then when they are near enough, they rush at him with an animal savagery.

*Vampires*
*CR:* 8
*Hits:* 9
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:*
Undead
Unholy Warrior
Energy Drain
Life Drain
Master of the Cemetery
Master of the Fang
Expert of the Claw

*Round:* 1
_Vampire 1 attacks:_ *The phoenix shouts close to the tundra; guards against the blood of the ledge!*

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The fang bashes the waterfall as it seeks underneath the Dragon's Crater; grasps the rising of the crevice!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 26, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 15

Sizing up his opponents and seeing that he is in for a very tough fight, Kalath decides that to have a chance he needs to take out at least one quickly....

Shove at Vampire #2!
Steal Life +5!
Attack at Vampire #1: The dagger storms the rapids; fends off the beauty of the isle!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 27, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

With ease, Kalath shoves away the second vampire and strikes the other with his dagger.  The dagger penetrates deep for a total of *6 hits*

*Vampires*

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 9
_Vampire 1 attacks:_ *The willow eliminates the village and destructively overwhelms the cave; quells the stab of the reptile!*

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The sword shreds the village; dodges the roar of the river!*


----------



## graydoom (Jun 28, 2002)

ooc: As much as I would like to hurt that first vampire more , the moves for this round for the vampire's are the same as last round....


----------



## Wicht (Jul 1, 2002)

oops. 

There its fixed now.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 1, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 0

Attack at Vampire #2: The east wind terrifyingly wracks the marsh; sinuously shields the pain of the insect!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 2, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Kalath's blows fail to hurt the creatures and as they each land hard blows on him, he feels his life draining away.  He takes a total of *4 hits*.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 9

_Vampire 1 attacks:_ *The chimera destroys the marsh; waves away the pain of the abomination!*

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The lightning tumbles underneath the ruins; parries the offensive of the storm!*


----------



## graydoom (Jul 3, 2002)

Hits Left: 17

Attack at Vampire #1: The fox demolishes the cavern; defends against the offensive of the bone!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 3, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Kalath barely manages to land a blow doing *1 hits*.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 9

_Vampire 1 attacks:_ *The snake strikes the peaks; quells the rolling of the settlement!*

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The lightning flies within the rapids; shields the terror of the sands!*


----------



## graydoom (Jul 4, 2002)

Hits Left: 17

Calming himself after the terrible blows he took, Kalath continues to attack the hellish creatures!

Attack at Vampire #2: The ki-rin calmly assails the hells; absorbs the kick of the mire! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 4, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Kalath is struck for *2 hits* but manages to land a weak blow.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 8

_Vampire 1 attacks:_ *The fist strikes within the paradise; protects against the tempest of the club! *yen**

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The lotus blossom bows on top of the ruins as it brilliantly woundsthe Spring of Life; waves away the roar of the cave!* 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Jul 4, 2002)

Hits Left: 15

Kalath strikes at the vampires with his twin claws, hoping to finish off the wounded one!

Attack at Vampire #1: The claw strikes the foothills where it ravagesMount Kachi; fends off the punch of the ice!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 4, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Kalath takes down one of the vampire women, but the other strikes him for *2 hits*.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* - / 8

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The southern cross brutalizes the marsh; guards against the stab of the grave!* 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Jul 5, 2002)

Hits Left: 13

As the vampire attacks, Kalath pulls out a bottle he had prepared... and throws it in the vampires face! As the bottle breaks open, holy water gushes out, scalding the vampire! Wary of the water as much as of the vampire, Kalath keeps his distance as the water does its work.

Chair Shot at Vampire #2!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 5, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Kalath's tactic buys him some time.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* - / 7

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The west wind parts the vineyard; quells the stab of the lash!* 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Jul 5, 2002)

Hits Left: 13

Attack at Vampire #2: The mace assaults the heavens; reduces the throw of the canine!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 6, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Though the Vampire almosts gets him, Kalath's quick attack momentarily throws her attack off balance.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* - / 6

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The chain dances within the swamp; avoids the blood of the isle!* 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Jul 6, 2002)

Hits Left: 13

Kalath counter-attacks the vampire with a similar move!

Attack at Vampire #2: The chain assails the wastelands; grasps the quickening of the tides!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 6, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Kalath's attack is again superior to the Vampires and he maintains the upper hand in the fight.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* - / 5

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The phoenix speaks higher than the pillars; absorbs the rolling of the tides!* 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Jul 7, 2002)

Hits Left: 13

Kalath sighs in relief as it begins to look like he has a very good chance of winning this hard fight.

Attack at Vampire #2: The whip sings below the tower; reduces the onslaught of the feline!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 7, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Kalath easily strikes the undead woman.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* - / 4

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The dagger rains upon the prairie; shreds the punch of the field!* 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Jul 7, 2002)

Hits Left: 13

Attack at Vampire #2: The crab falls over the prairie; guards against the speed of the wood!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 7, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

The blows of the vampire woman again drain Kalath.  he takes *2 hits*.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* - / 4

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The lizard dodges above the marsh; wards off the offensive of the fortification!* 

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Jul 7, 2002)

Hits Left: 11

Attack at Vampire #2: The sword removes the swamp; parries the throw of the stone!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 7, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Kalath whittles away at the undead woman a little more.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 12
*Hits Remaining:* - / 3

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The spider demolishes the village; wards off the chi of the tides and mercilessly parts the cut of the farm! *yen** 

yen = 6


----------



## graydoom (Jul 8, 2002)

Kalath decides he doesn't like the looks of that attack... and hits the vampire with his second bottle of holy water! This bottle, though less potent than the first, still is enough to stun the vampire for long enough for Kalath to recover his breath.

Dirty Trick!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 8, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Kalath's trick only keeps the vampire away for so long and then she is back, still attacking like some great horrid insect.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 13
*Hits Remaining:* - / 3

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The spider charges the atoll; defends against the blood of the sky!* 

yen = 6


----------



## graydoom (Jul 8, 2002)

Hits Left: 11

Attack at Vampire #2: The chain severs the peaks; dodges the cut of the crevice!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 9, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

As Kalath injures the vampire she seems to grow more savage.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 14
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The nunchaku burns the prairie; dominates the blood of the tree!* 

yen = 6


----------



## graydoom (Jul 9, 2002)

Hits Left: 11

Attack at Vampire #2: The dagger lies facing the island; reduces the aggression of the barrens!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 9, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

The vampire strikes Kalath for *2 hits* following through with another fierce assault.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 15
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The west wind obliterates the ravine; protects against the quickening of the flame!* 

yen = 6


----------



## graydoom (Jul 10, 2002)

Hits Left: 9

Attack at Vampire #2: The mace completely tramples the orchard; averts the pain of the mountain!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 10, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

The vampire moves back as Kalath goes to make a kicking attack, and swiftly moving between his feet, she delivers a powerful upwards blow that knocks his wind out and does *2 hits*.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 15
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The lightning ravages the peaks; negates the drive of the crevice!* 

yen = 6


----------



## graydoom (Jul 10, 2002)

Hits Left: 7

Attack at Vampire #2: The wolf crushes the city and brilliantly removes the fires; scatters the quickening of the cave!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 10, 2002)

Location: Cemetery
Night: Pheonix

Kalath manages to avoid the vampire's attack and even get in a blow of his own.

*Vampires*

*Round:* 16
*Hits Remaining:* - / 1

_Vampire 2 attacks:_ *The oak leaps over the waterfall; protects against the energy of the blade!* 

yen = 6


----------



## graydoom (Jul 11, 2002)

Hits Left: 7

Attack at Vampire #1: The cherry blossom punches atop the tower; protects against the beauty of the fires! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 12, 2002)

At last Kalath manages to finish off the vampire.  It falls to the ground, a strange smile on its face.  Going quickly over the two bodies, Kalath finds a total of 8 yen.

_Kalath gains 16 hits worth of experience._


----------



## graydoom (Jul 13, 2002)

Kalath checks the boy they were apparently feeding on, seeing if he still lives.

-----

Went up to 69 hits defeated from the fight, 66 hd turned into 6 exp.
Nat hits went up to 12, total hits went up to 22.
Got Perfect Master of the Shadowy Phoenix for 6 exp.

Kalath
*Total Hits*: 22
*Hits Defeated*: 6
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits:* 12
*Yen:* 24.5
*Being Worn*: Mithril Chain Shirt (+5 hits), Mithril Kote (+5 hits)
*Being Wielded*: Ancient Hammer (+3 damage), Ki-rin Horn Spear (+1 spear, ki-rin), Dragon's Fang Dagger (+1 dragon, fang, dagger), Staff (+1), Kama (+1), Sword (+1), Spiked Gloves (+1 fist), Poison Throwing Stars (+1 northstar, +1 scorpion), Hunter's Claw (+1 tiger, +1 weasel, +1 panther, +1 wolf, +1 fox, +1 lizard, +1 turtle, +1 raven, +1 mantis, +1 crab, +2 claw), Phoenix Feather Charm (+1 phoenix), Envenomed Rat-tail Whip (+1 rat, spider, snake), Unicorn Horn Trident (+1 trident, +1 unicorn), Grasshopper Claw Scythe (+1 scythe, +1 grasshopper), Chain Willow Nunchaku (+1 chain, +1 nunchaku, +1 willow), Kicking Boots (+1 foot), Lava Lamp (+1 volcano)
*Possessions*: Anti-Kobold Whistle
*Tournament Record:* 1-0

*ABILITIES*
Intense Sarcasm and a Pessimistic Outlook
Dirty Trick (x1)
Shove (x1)
Chair Shot (x1)
Ki (x15)
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Battery
Perfect Master of the Shadowy Phoenix
Master of the Volcano

Summary of damage added due to items
+1: ki-rin, spear, dragon, fang, dagger, staff, kama, sword, fist, northstar, scorpion, tiger, weasel, panther, wolf, fox, lizard, turtle, raven, mantis, crab, phoenix, rat, spider, snake, trident, unicorn, scythe, grasshopper, chain, nunchaku, willow, foot, volcano
+2: claw
+3: hammer


----------



## Wicht (Jul 13, 2002)

The boy is dead.

The door to the tomb is wide open.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 14, 2002)

Kalath enters the tomb.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 15, 2002)

The outer room of the tomb is empty.  As Kalath looks intot he inner room he sees three coffins, all in a row.  Each is open and each is empty.  The vampire lord is obviously out for the moment.

But night can't last forever.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kalath settles to wait for day to come, resting just outisde the entrance to the tomb and keeping a wary eye out for vampires.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 15, 2002)

As the night draws to a close and a new day threatens to soon dawn (lightning), A shadowy figure in a billowing evening cape materializes out of the rising fog.  He sees Kalath waiting for him and draws out a splendid sword.  

"What do you need, pray tell?" says the vampire drawing near to Kalath.  Kalath can see blood around his lips.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 16, 2002)

"Ah, good to meet you. Count Raskilvov, I presume?"

Without waiting for an answer, Kalath rises, closes the door to the tomb, and readies himself as he stands in front of the door.

"What I want is your sword. How about this... you give me that sword, and I let you back in your tomb before the light of the sun sears you into a pile of ash."


----------



## Wicht (Jul 16, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

The vampire just laughs, "You seem strong, but you will find I am not so easily defeated!"

Then without further ado, he moves to attack!  He is obviously a master of magic, for fire leaps out in front of him at Kalath.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*CR:* 13
*Hits:* 14
*Possessions:* Magic Sword (+3 to sword attacks)
*Yen Factor:* 5
*Powers:* 
Undead
Fated
Unholy Warrior
Energy Drain
Life Drain
Expert of the Sword
Master of the Claw
Master of the Fang
Master of the Cemetery

_The count attacks:_ *The ki-rin burns the plain; dodges the stab of the tree!*


----------



## graydoom (Jul 16, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 15

Kalath attempts to dive through the fire and strike at the Count!

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The panther strikes the forest; blocks the offensive of the stone!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 16, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

The count is just a little quicker then Kalath, but a little is all it takes.  Kalath takes *2 hits* as the count connects a slight blow.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 14

_The count attacks:_ *The crane slays the hells; dodges the gaze of the fires!*


----------



## graydoom (Jul 17, 2002)

Hits Left: 20
Ki Left: 15

Gathering his energy, Kalath attacks with the power of the Shadow Phoenix! As a phoenix's flaming wings briefly adorn Kalath, burning with a dark brilliance, he strikes at the Count with a bolt of mingled dark power and fiery destruction!

The grasshopper easily annihilates the tombs as it shouts near the club; absorbs the gaze of the mire!
Perfect Mastery to Shadowy Phoenix!
Attack at Count Raskilvov: The Shadowy Phoenix easily annihilates the tombs as it shouts near the club; absorbs the gaze of the mire!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 17, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

Kalath's blow is true, but somehow, the count manages to avoid it all the same.
*Fated!*

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 14

_The count attacks:_ *The west wind tramples the fountain; defends against the speed of the fires!*


----------



## graydoom (Jul 17, 2002)

Hits Left: 20
Ki Left: 15

Undeterred by the Count's avoidance of his blow, Kalath once again makes a ferocious attack, channeling all his dark energy into the blow!

Steal Life +5!
Attack at Count Raskilvov: The northstar brutalizes the ocean as it shreds the maze; redirects the slash of the tree!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 17, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

This time Kalath hits, his life stealing powers seriously hurting the count.  More warily the count goes on the defensive, gauging Kalath's attacks and styles

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 8

_The count attacks:_ *The tiger dodges before the glacier; dodges the edge of the elements!*


----------



## graydoom (Jul 17, 2002)

Hits Left: 20
Ki Left: 0

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The chimera attacks the glacier; leaps over the speed of the cave!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 17, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

The count anticipates Kalath's attack and managing to sidestep it delivers one of his own.  Kalath takes *2 hits*.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 8

_The count attacks:_ *The wolf breaks the village; redirects the offensive of the garden!*


----------



## graydoom (Jul 18, 2002)

Hits Left: 18

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The lizard painlessly slays the badlands; dominates the punch of the blade!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 18, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

Kalath's attack was good, but the count's years of experience and brute strength simply overwhelmed him.  Kalath takes *2 hits*.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* 8

_The count attacks:_ *The scythe appears near the tundra; dodges the tempest of the grass!*


----------



## graydoom (Jul 18, 2002)

Hits Left: 16

Kalath slashes at the Count!

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The dagger slashes underneath the labyrinth; parries the thrust of the horn!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 18, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

Kalath finally manages to land another shot.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* 7

_The count attacks:_ *The mace dodges upon the well; removes the aggression of the club! *yen** 

yen = 5


----------



## graydoom (Jul 19, 2002)

Hits Left: 16

Kalath attempts to channel his internal power into a deadly blow!

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The scorpion becomes one with the volcano; conceals the beauty of the bird as it shreds the chaos of the bird!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 19, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

Kalath strikes a solid blow and the Count tries to fly up for an aerial attack.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* 5

_The count attacks:_ *The staff lies higher than the beach; wards off the thrust of the field!* 

yen = 5


----------



## graydoom (Jul 19, 2002)

Hits Left: 16

Kalath attempts an intricate maneuver with his dagger!

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The dagger dances underneath the grotto; dodges the speed of the rodent!

ooc: I think I should have done 4 damage last round... (+1 scorpion weapon, +2 for master of the volcano, and +1 volcano weapon).


----------



## Wicht (Jul 20, 2002)

you are right, you should have done more damage.

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

This time it is Kalath that is struck, he takes *2 hits*.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* 3

_The count attacks:_ *The lotus blossom becomes one with the labyrinth as it crushes the Altar of the Ancestors; protects against the thrust of the bone as it shreds the kick of the holy ground!* 

yen = 5


----------



## graydoom (Jul 20, 2002)

Hits Left: 14

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The relentless crab drops in the midst of the ravine; conceals the rising of the tree!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 21, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

Kalath takes another *2 hits*.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* 3

_The count attacks:_ *The spider strikes the clearing and brutalizes the Imperial Palace; fends off the rolling of the sky!* 

yen = 5


----------



## graydoom (Jul 21, 2002)

Kalath decides that he's taken enough of this! Dodging back, he trips the Count and uses the brief repreive that grants him to re-orient himself.

Shove at Count Raskilvov!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 24, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

Even as the count falls back, he lashes out at Kalath.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* 3

_The count attacks:_ *The falling manticore scourges the waterfall; waves away the quickening of the fires!* 

yen = 5


----------



## graydoom (Jul 24, 2002)

Hits Left: 14

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The snake bows from the brush; parts the chaos of the ledge!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 24, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

Kalath takes *2 hits* from the falling vampire, but as the count regains his feet, he moves a little slower in the attack, almost as if he is disoriented.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* 3

_The count attacks:_ *The dragon moves within the labyrinth; waves away the energy of the pole!* 

yen = 5


----------



## graydoom (Jul 24, 2002)

Hits Left: 12

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The blizzard strikes underneath the island; dodges the aggression of the club!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 24, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

Kalath strikes the count.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 12
*Hits Remaining:* 2

_The count attacks:_ *The northstar demolishes the castle as it annihilates the flame; defends against the edge of the feline!* 

yen = 5


----------



## graydoom (Jul 24, 2002)

Hits Left: 12

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The phoenix swims through the temple; quells the thrust of the flower!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 24, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

Fighting as only a wounded beast can, the vampire strikes Kalath for *2 hits*.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 13
*Hits Remaining:* 2

_The count attacks:_ *The fox destroys the tundra; dodges the energy of the feline!* 

yen = 5


----------



## graydoom (Jul 24, 2002)

Hits Left: 10

Attack at Count Raskilvov: The superior lizard vanquishes the wastelands; wards off the chi of the mountain!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 24, 2002)

Location: cemetery
Day: Lightning

Kalath once more strikes the count, who down to his last legs is just as dangerous if not more so.

*Count Raskilvov, Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 14
*Hits Remaining:* 1

_The count attacks:_ *The weasel obliterates the heavens; dodges the drive of the sky!* 

yen = 5


----------



## graydoom (Jul 24, 2002)

Hits Left: 10

Tired after the long fight, Kalath channels his power into one final blow to finish off the Count!

Chair Shot at Count Raskilvov!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 24, 2002)

The count falls and his body collapses into dust.  Searching through the count's possessions Kalath finds 5 yens and of course the count's sword (magic/+3 to sword attacks).

_Kalath recieves 13 hits worth of experience._


----------



## graydoom (Jul 24, 2002)

Kalath heads back to the imp's tomb in order to get back to the City of the Bard.

ooc: MIght not be able to post for a day or two.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 25, 2002)

Unhindered by man or demon, Kalath arrives once more in the bustling city below the cemetery.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 28, 2002)

Still trying to decide whether or not to try to collect the reward, Kalath heads to the cross and makes inquiries as to where one would go to claim a reward.

But Kalath is troubled by memories of red-robed and -hooded beings with hissing voices gaurding the palace....


----------



## Wicht (Jul 28, 2002)

As Kalath feared, inquiries lead him to discover that one must journey to the palace of the bard in order to collect the reward.  Furthermore, Kalath gets the feeling that his discreet inquiries are being noticed.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 28, 2002)

Deciding that he'd like to not get kicked out of the City of the Bard just yet, Kalath moves collecting that reward down a bit on his list of things to do.

Hoping to find a route to the sewer entrance that doesn't pass near the House of Tutul, Kalath heads west on west cross street.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 29, 2002)

Coming to the West End of West Cross street, Kalath sees before him a large house. The sign over it reads, Children of Hartep and its archetecture is similar to that of the house of Tutul.  Two Green robed and hooded figures guard its front door impassively.  Kalath cannot see their faces.

There is a straight path south from where Kalath is standing and Kalath can see the Bizarre down there.

Just a little ways west, behind the house in front of him, Kalath can see the north west column of the city, stretching up to the roof far overhead.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 29, 2002)

Kalath decides to check out what's at the end of both north cross and east cross street, wondering if there are cultists at the end of those streets too, and hoping he can identify which order uses red robes.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 29, 2002)

Investigation reveals there is a large cult house at each end of cross street.  The followers of Tutul wear black robes.  Hartep's children wear green robes.  Goads disciples wear yellow robes.  And Filghrt's students wear violet robes.  None of them wear red.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 29, 2002)

Deciding that maybe his chances of getting kicked out aren't _that_ bad after all, Kalath makes his way back to the end of west cross street, heads south almost to the Bizarre, goes east to the lake, takes the path around, and heads south past the great houses to the palace... taking care to not walk too closely to any houses emblazoned with the bat-squid symbol of Tutul.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 29, 2002)

Kalath heads towards the palace.  As he approaches closer two of the red robed guards stop him and hiss at him, "_What bussinesss do you have here?_"


----------



## graydoom (Jul 29, 2002)

"I killed Count Raskilvov, and I've come for the reward."


----------



## Wicht (Jul 29, 2002)

There is a pause and then the red robed figures turn and walk towards the castle doors.

"_Follow uss._" one of them hisses.  Kalath notices that they move with a strange but graceful gait, the top half of their body rocking back and forth as they move.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 29, 2002)

Wary and alert, Kalath follows the graceful red-robed figures.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 30, 2002)

They lead him into the castle and through several hallways and chambers, all of them practically empty of furniture or decoration.  A horrible din of strings and drums fills the air in every room, though no musicians are ever visible.

Finally the robed figures lead him into an empty room with benches around the walls.  

"Wait here," says one of the robed guards and goes to shut the single door to the room.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 30, 2002)

With nothing else to do, Kalath waits.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 31, 2002)

After a long wait, two guards in red robes appear again.

"Follow uss," says one.  

They lead Kalath through many more winding corridors, to the point where Kalath suspects that he is going in circles.  However the lack of any furniture or feature in the white halls makes it hard to tell for sure.  Eventually they enter a large room.  The door Kalath and the two guards enter is on east side of the room, near the southern wall.  There is a set of large double doors on the north end and another door across the room from Kalath.  On the south wall, sitting on a throne made of bones is a gaunt man, weaponless and wearing a white mask with no features.  Two rows of courtiers stand silently and motionless forming a reception line from the double doors to about ten feet from the throne.  They too all wear masks.  The air is filled with the screeching of badly tuned bagpipes and there is a curious odor of cinnamon and cloves in the air.

"Approachh the Bard," says one of the guards that led Kalath into the room.


----------



## graydoom (Jul 31, 2002)

Kalath approaches the Bard and bows.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 31, 2002)

"Greetings, noble warrior of darkness!" says the figure on the throne as Kalath bows.  The voice is almost feminine with a musical quality and is only slightly muffled by the presence of the mask.  As the figures speak, the bagpipes cease to wail and instead unseen drums begin pounding out an irregular tempo.

"I am told you claim to be a vampire killer, pray tell me what evidence you have of this claim?"


----------



## graydoom (Aug 1, 2002)

"Greetings."

"My evidence is this sword; surely you recognize it as the Count's magical sword."

Kalath draws the sword slowly and non-threateningly, displaying it to the Bard.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 1, 2002)

"Oh very good!" the bard says liltingly, "And thank you ever so much!"

The drums give way to badly tuned harps playing scales.

"And I believe I offered a reward, let me asks you, which would you rather have, fame, information, or yen?"  The bard giggles as he asks.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 1, 2002)

"I don't care about fame, so not that. And I have no pressing need for yen currently, so I believe I would rather have information."


----------



## Wicht (Aug 2, 2002)

"Oh good choice," says the bard, "Very good choice.  He motions to one of the courtiers standing unmoving in the line to the right and the masked courtier pulls a rolled up piece of paper from his belt and walking with a strange gait, he approaches Kalath and hands him the paper.

"You are dismissed now says," the bard

The two guards that brought Kalath in motion for Kalath to follow them out.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 2, 2002)

Taking the paper, Kalath bows to the Bard and follows the two guards out.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 5, 2002)

The Guards take Kalath through a bizarre series of corridors and now Kalath is pretty sure they have him walking in circles as he tries to keep track of the various turns.  Eventually though they escort him out the front door.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 5, 2002)

Once outside, Kalath leaves the vicinity of the palace and then checks out what the paper the Bard gave him has to say.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 6, 2002)

Looking at the paper, Kalath sees that it is a hodge podge of, what is, truly, information, though the value of most of that information is dubious.  The paper reads as follows:

_1. The sky is often blue, but never at night.  
2. Paper is made from trees but is not as hard.
3. There are six sides to a cube but not all six sided shapes are cubes.
4. Dead people don't breath but breathing people don't always live.
5. Gold is more valuable but steel is more useful.
6.  In the cult of Goad there is a rock with mystical properties._


----------



## graydoom (Aug 6, 2002)

Looking over the list, Kalath chuckles at the quality of the information, but keeps the paper anyway. Some of the information could prove to be useful....

Reward gotten, Kalath makes his way back to the sewer entrance at the north end of the lake and enters.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 7, 2002)

No one hinders Kalath and he finds the entrance to the sewer again with ease.  

As he enters the sewere, he can see no-one and nothing in sight.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 7, 2002)

Kalath heads into the sewer and takes the first right turn he comes to.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 8, 2002)

Taking the first right eventually leads to another "T."  He can go north or south.  To the south, Kalath remembers, is the entrance to the Cult of Tutul's lair.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 8, 2002)

Deciding to leave the cult alone for now, Kalath heads north.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 9, 2002)

Going north, Kalath soon comes to a side tunnel going east.  The main sewer tunnel continues to the north.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 9, 2002)

Kalath decides to check out the east tunnel and heads down it.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 10, 2002)

The east tunnel runs straight and seems to extend quite a distance.  

As he treads through the muck, Kalath hears a movement ahead, something large seems to be sliding through the tunnel his way.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 11, 2002)

Kalath continues cautiously.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 13, 2002)

As Kalath cautiously continues down the sewer tunnel, he begins to notice clusters of white globes sticking to the ceiling and walls in ever increasing numbers.  They appear soft shelled and are about the size of a Grapefruit.  They also appear slime covered and there is perhaps something moving inside some of them.

Kalath can now see something just ahead moving through the tunnel towards him.  There is perhaps a hint of tentacles and it appears very large and round.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 13, 2002)

Kalath takes the seconds before the things reach him to examine one of the small globes.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 14, 2002)

A close inspection reveals it to likely be an egg of some sort.  It has a soft shell and a slime covering which allows it to stick to the wall. 

The thing down the tunnel is moving very slowly.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 14, 2002)

Kalth moves forward slowly to meet whatever is coming towards him.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 15, 2002)

As Kalath moves forward, he finally can make out what it is.  It is a giant snail, fully ten feet high, with two large antanae that wave like tentacles.  

The snail seems to sense Kalath and slowly moves forward.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 15, 2002)

Kalath waits to see what the snail will do.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 16, 2002)

The snail moves forward and one of the creatures antenna moves forward and touches Kalath tentatively on the shoulder.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 17, 2002)

Kalath ducks under the feeler and sess if he can squeeze past the snail.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 17, 2002)

The snail attacks, it tentacle like antenna whipping at Kalath.  The snail makes a curious scream sound as it attacks.

*Giant Snail*
*CR:* 10
*Hits:* 12
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* 
Toughness (x2)
Fist of Fury (x 2)
Master of the Poetical Foot
Master of the Confidant Castle
Master of the Overwhelming Hammer

_The giant snail attacks:_ *The fox shouts across the hells; glides in the midst of the slash of the wind!*


----------



## graydoom (Aug 17, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 15

Reacting quickly, Kalath draws his sword and slams it at the base of the snail's antennae!

Attack at Giant Snail: The sword punches facing the bluff; rides above the edge of the iron!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 19, 2002)

As Kalath slams his sword into the snail, it whips its tentacles like spears at the fighter.

*Giant Snail*
*Round:* 2
*Hits:* 10


_The giant snail attacks:_ *The spear fiercely shreds the plain; averts the chi of the grass!*


----------



## graydoom (Aug 19, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 15

Attack at Giant Snail: The trident quells the well; removes the violence of the fortification!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 20, 2002)

Kalath is knocked by one of the things appendages and takes *1 hit*.

*Giant Snail*
*Round:* 3
*Hits:* 10


_The giant snail attacks:_ *The scythe charges the cliff; shields the roar of the ice!*


----------



## graydoom (Aug 20, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 15

Attack at Giant Snail: The turtle punches by the labyrinth; negates the efforts of the stone!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 21, 2002)

Kalath takes another *1 hit*.

*Giant Snail*
*Round:* 4
*Hits:* 10


_The giant snail attacks:_ *The foot rains upon the glade; viciously scatters the descent of the feline!*


----------



## graydoom (Aug 21, 2002)

Hits Left: 20
Ki Left: 15

Getting tired of being smacked around, Kalath gives the snail another good whack around the tentacles!

Chair Shot at Giant Snail!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 22, 2002)

The snail squeals loudly and flails away.

*Giant Snail*
*Round:* 5
*Hits:* 9


_The giant snail attacks:_ *The weasel tumbles from the ricefield; parts the motion of the venom! *yen** 

yen = 1


----------



## graydoom (Aug 22, 2002)

Hits Left: 20
Ki Left: 15

Kalath drives his sword all the way through the snails shell!

The west wind skillfully penetrates the beach; parts the rising of the grass!
Perfect Mastery to Shadowy Phoenix!
Steal Life +4!
Attack at Giant Snail: The Shadowy Phoenix skillfully penetrates the beach; parts the rising of the grass!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 23, 2002)

Kalath's strike is true and he sinks his sword down into the creature.  It thrashes once and then is still.

As he rests from the brief fight, he sees a single yen in the sewer tunnel.  _Kalath gains 10 hits worth of experience._


----------



## graydoom (Aug 23, 2002)

Kalath takes the yen and continues east.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 24, 2002)

Continuing east eventually leads to a dead end in the sewer tunnel.  More or less a dead end anyway.  There is a small stream of water flowing through an opening at the top of the eastern sewer wall and its just big enough to crawl into should one want to climb up there.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 24, 2002)

Just _knowing_ he's going to regret this, Kalath climbs up and starts crawling.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 26, 2002)

Kalath clambers up, wriggles into the hole and starts scooting.  It is wet and cold and a bit muddy.  

After a bit, the tunnel broadens however and the stream becomes a little shallower.

Kalath can stand.

Ahead, it looks as if the tunnel is lit with a strange green light.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 26, 2002)

Kalath continues forward, towards the green-lit tunnel.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 26, 2002)

The green light is soon revealed to come from lichen frowing on the moist walls.  The stream flows out from a pool of water, but one can walk around the southern edge of the pool on dry land.  Above the sound of the moving water, Kalath thinks he hears music ahead.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 26, 2002)

Kalath decides that it might be best to walk around the pool, but as he walks past it he looks into it, trying to discern what, if anything, lies within the pool.

He then continues onwards.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 26, 2002)

The pool is calm and serene, its dark waters reflecting the pale green glow from the strange lichen.  Nothing can be seen in its depths.

Walking past the pool, Kalath comes to an area where the cave narrows a little and the green light softly siffuses (sp?) into a blue glow.  There are many blue crystals growing from the walls.  They would appear to be common quartz except for the inner glow they possess.  

Now Kalath is certain he hears singing and the sound of soft musicfrom just ahead.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 26, 2002)

Kalath continues towards the sound of the music.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 27, 2002)

Kalath enters into a large, round, earthen chamber, lit by a soft yellow light from above.  There are four marble pillars at four corners of a square near the walls of the room and there are plants (ferns, small trees, berry bushes, etc.) growing everywhere.  The music seems to be eminating from the center of the room, but the foliage is too thick to make out what is there.

The singer however sounds male.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 27, 2002)

Kalath cautiously makes his way towards the center of the room, trying not to step on too many of the plants on the way.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 28, 2002)

As Kalath approaches, he sees that there is a triangle of stone around the rock upon which the singer sits and weaves his melodic music.  A stream of water flows by the singer.  

When Kalath is not far away, the singer smiles, nods and beckons the fighter over.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 28, 2002)

Kalath approaches the singer.

"Nice music."


----------



## Wicht (Aug 29, 2002)

The singer stops singing and says, "Thank You, and what brings you all the way to this, my prison?"


----------



## graydoom (Aug 29, 2002)

"Nothing, really. I'm just a wanderer and happened to hear your singing while exploring around here."

"You say this place is your prison? How does it keep you in?"


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

"Magic imprisons me," says the man, "Its really just a fancy magical trap or prison, tuned to me.  Now if you want to free me, all you would have to do is knock down one of those four stone pillars or perhaps get rid of part of this accursed triangle, but until someone does that, I am rather powerless to do much but sing."


----------



## graydoom (Aug 30, 2002)

"Hmmm. Well, first, tell me a few things...."

"Mainly, who are you and how did you come to be imprisoned like this? And what will you do once freed?"


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

"Honestly, I do not know what I would do if freed.  I am called the Bard and I once was the ruler of a fair underground domain.  But then someone else, someone evil, became a neighbor and soon he had sent insane lunatics to oust me and take over my little kingdom.  I was shut up here in an empty stone room.  That was a long, long time ago.  I have sustained myself with my music.  Occassionally one of the things checks on me, once every few years, but really you are the first all this time to stop by for a visit.  I thought at first you were one of those goons to be honest."


----------



## graydoom (Aug 30, 2002)

"Interesting... I believe the current ruler of this realm also calls himself the Bard."

"A few more questions. I'm not one of the 'lunatics', but I'm interested in them... I may have encountered them. The 'lunatics' you speak of that imprisoned you... what were they like?"

"Also, what do you plan to do when you are freed?"

"Finally, anything you can tell me about the layout of this area would be helpful."


----------



## Wicht (Aug 31, 2002)

"The current ruler is a charlatan, a madman who has usurped both my throne and my identity.  He promotes bizarre cults and though I have never seen his face I know he is not human.  I do not know what I would do if released, it has been so long.  

"As for this area, it is but a small cavern.  I know not what is outside this cavern anymore, it has been too long."


----------



## graydoom (Aug 31, 2002)

Saying nothing more, Kalath cautiously removes part of the stone triangle by using one of his weapons as a lever.

Kalath chuckles as he does so, thinking of the ramnifications this could have for the underground realm and Wicht's Lair in general.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 1, 2002)

As the triangle is broken, something in the air seems to snap and from far away there is the distant sound of a bell tolling.

"My thanks," says the man, "But I do not believe I will tarry here long.  My magic is strongest in growing and nurturing, not in battle.  Soon, someone will be here to see what has happened."

He moves towards the lone exit from the room.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 1, 2002)

Kalath quickly moves towards that same exit, and keeps going all the way out.

ooc: Is it acceptable to assume that Kalath still has the robe he took from the cultists stashed somewhere in his pack?


----------



## Wicht (Sep 3, 2002)

sure

Kalath hits the small tunnel and crawls out into the sewer, right behind the man.

Down the sewer tunnel they run, coming at last to the intersection.

It is clear the man has no idea where he is going.  He looks frantically to the north and south.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 3, 2002)

Kalath whispers, "To the south lies a path to the way out of these sewers... but also south is a lair of fanatical cultists."

"I know not what lies to the north, but it might be better to risk that way if you do do not wish to encounter the cultists or go outside just yet."


----------



## Wicht (Sep 4, 2002)

The sounds of footsteps somewhere to the southwest decides the issue for the bard.  He turns and begins running North.  

Then he stops and looks to the wall to his left.  Kalath wonders for a second what he is looking at, but then he too sees the faint outline of a door in the wall.  

"It must be a secret door," whispers the man.

Frantically, the man begins pushing and groping, looking for a way to open it.

The sound of many boots rings through the sewer tunnels.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 4, 2002)

Kalath looks along with him. Remembering another secret door he saw in the sewers, he looks for latches in crevices between bricks.

And if Kalath can't find anything like that, he just experiments with ways to open it.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 5, 2002)

Searching soon pays off and the two men find the latch.  It is pulled and the door cracks open.  The other hurries Kalath inside and then closes it behind them.  

They are in a small hallway, lit by a single candle, a door is on the other end.  It does not appear locked.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 5, 2002)

Kalath whispers, "Good thing you found that... they seem to not like the idea of you being free."

"And now that we're in here we might as well continue...."

Kalath listens at the door for a couple seconds and then opens it, slowly and softly.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2002)

There are soft voices beyond the door, but kalath can not make out what they are saying.  Opening the door softly and looking out through the crack, Kalath sees a plushly decorated room, with three men at a green velveted table playing cards.  There are numerous wooden chips on the table and the walls are lined with bottles of wine and fine paintings.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 6, 2002)

Motioning to his companion to stay silent for a second, Kalath ascertains if he can see any doors from what he sees of the room. He also looks at the men, trying to figure out what type of people and noting anything distinctive or extraordinary.

Kalath also keeps one ear open for anything he can hear from the sewers.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2002)

There is indeed a door across the room.  The men are an odd mix of thuggery and civility.  Kalath guesses they are probably criminals of some sort by the bits of conversation he can hear, but they dress as if they have been successful criminals.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 6, 2002)

Kalath eases the door shut as softly and slowly as he opened it and moves a bit back from it.

Whispering to his companion, Kalath says, "We seem to have stumbled upon the hideout of some group... criminals, I believe. They currently seem to be playing cards. For now, I think it would be best for us to wait here. If they leave we may be able to sneak by unimpeded."

"In the mean time, we need to decide on where we want to get to. Is there any place that you know of that would be a safe haven for you?"


----------



## Wicht (Sep 7, 2002)

"I have been imprisoned for the last few hundred years," says the man, "I know little about what is currently going on.  The people that populated my city have long ago been killed or driven away.  I have no where to go.  I can easily blend in however, if we can get out of these sewers."

He sits on the floor, ready to wait.

"I would like to take my revenge on the one who imprisoned me, but that may take some doing."


----------



## graydoom (Sep 7, 2002)

"Good, with luck this may lead to an unguarded exit."

With that said, Kalath sits down to rest and wait, listening at the door so he hears if the men get up or leave.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 7, 2002)

Booted feet tramp through the waters of the sewer outside the secret door.

After a while, perhaps thirty minutes, Kalath and the Bard do indeed hear the sound of the men leaving the room.  Looking out, Kalath sees the room is now empty.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 7, 2002)

"Good, they've left. The sewers are probably still being searched by the cultists, so I think our best bet is to try to make our way through this place and hope it leads outside."

With that, Kalath slips into the room, takes a look around to see if there is anything important that he didn't see from the door, and then goes to the other door and listens at it for a few seconds before opening just as he did the previous door.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 7, 2002)

The door that Kalath enters the room through turns out to look like a painting from the other side.

The room appears to be a comfortable place in which to play cards. 

through the other door, Kalath can hear the sound of many voices.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 7, 2002)

"Many people... I'll see if I can distinguish anything. Most likely we're in some sort of thieves guild."

Kalath does just that, trying to distinguish anything from the multitude of voices beyond the door.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 7, 2002)

It sounds almost like a party of some sort.  There are sounds of laughter, drinks, and an occassional howl of glee.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 8, 2002)

"Seems to be a party. With luck, we might be able to slip in, blend in, and make our way out... if they're drunk enough, at least."

Hoping that the party-goers are drunk enough, Kalath opens the door a crack so he can get a glimpse of the party.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 8, 2002)

Its not a party per se that Kalath sees.  It is in fact a casino, and now that the door is opened he can hear the clatter of dice and the spinning of wheels.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 8, 2002)

"A casino... we should be able to blend in and slip through."

Kalath looks at the people in the casino and looks around the room. Are the people in the casino diverse enough that he and the Bard could fit in, and is there anything around the room that could make that fit a bit more smooth?


----------



## Wicht (Sep 8, 2002)

The people in the casino are pretty diverse.  There are a couple toughs milling about, looking partially official, but they do not seem to currently be hassling anyone.  Kalath can see nothing common to each of the guests.  

The room is good size, packed with many people.  Blending in should not be hard.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 8, 2002)

Kalath smiles, for as he hoped these criminals and various others are a diverse lot.

"We can blend in. Let's go...."

Kalath heads in.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 8, 2002)

There are many different games going on all over the room and movement through the crowd is slow.  No money is in site.  All the gambling seems to be done using wooden chips.  There are three other doors out of the room, besides of course the one that Kalath just exited.  There is one door for each wall.  There is a booth next to the door across the room from which an elderly man is handing people wooden chips or taking them back.  He is flanked by two very big men.  The other two doors do not seem watched or guarded.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 8, 2002)

Kalath slowly moves with the crowd for a bit, keeping an eye on the flow of people through the doors, especially the door with the booth next to it. He tries to determine how much traffic is going through each door, and which door seems to have the most people coming in from it and/or going into it and not coming back.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 9, 2002)

The door next to the booth is the most used, but as he watches, Kalath notices that everyone coming in or out is forced to either recieve some chips, or turn theirs in.

The other two doors have only one or two well dressed individuals enter through them as Kalath watches.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 9, 2002)

Kalath checks one more thing out, just to be sure. Is money changing hands in exchange for the chips, and, if so, can Kalath deduce how much each chip costs?

Also, Kalath tries to see if anyone is leaving bankrupt -- no chips to turn back in.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 9, 2002)

The chips are being exchanged for slips of paper.  As he watches, Kalath does see one man leave having no chips, he still recieves a slip of paper however.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 9, 2002)

Kalath says to the Bard, "I think it's best that we leave now."

Kalath makes his way towards the door with the booth and gets in line, if there is a line. He also listens to what the people ahead of him say and do once they reach the booth as he moves towards the booth.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 9, 2002)

The man sitting at the booth seems to be doing most of the talking.  

"Chips please," he says to those going out.

"Slip?" is the query put to those coming in.  

Kalath approaches the booth, followed by the bard.

The man does not hardly look up, "Chips please?"


----------



## graydoom (Sep 9, 2002)

Kalath responds, "None left," in a wry, resigned tone of voice.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 9, 2002)

double post


----------



## Wicht (Sep 9, 2002)

The man writes out a "0" on a slip of paper and hands it to Kalath.

"Chip's please," he says to the Bard.

"Flat Broke," is the reply and the Bard too recieves a slip.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 9, 2002)

Storing the slip, Kalath continues out the door.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 9, 2002)

The door leads into a little hallway.  There is a barred window on the left side of the hallway.  At the end of the hallway are stairs going up.

"Slip please," says the small man behind the bars.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 9, 2002)

Kalath thinks . o 0(Interesting system... quite paranoid, they are.)

Kalath retrieves the slip and slides it through the bars to the man and continues.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 10, 2002)

The stairs lead up to a door.  The door opens, revealing a tavern room.  Two large men flank the door, their backs to Kalath and the Bard.

Beyond, an assortment of folks drink and carouse.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 10, 2002)

Kalath looks for the exit of the tavern and heads for it and out.

ooc: Question. Taking east cross street leads to the northeast pillar (the one with the stair up to the cemetery), right?


----------



## Wicht (Sep 10, 2002)

right

Exiting the tavern, Kalath finds himself in the middle of South cross street.  

The Bard follows him a little uncertainly.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 10, 2002)

Kalath starts moving slowly towards the center of the cross, speaking softly to the Bard as he moves. 

"Well, here we are. This is what is now the City of the Bard. A very busy place, with many different species and beings coexisting. Do you recognize any of it?"


----------



## Wicht (Sep 10, 2002)

"I recognize the pillars and the light, of course, the buildings are all new."

Kalath notices a large number of robed and hooded beings walking the streets.  Far more than normal.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 10, 2002)

"Hmm... perhaps it would be best if we discussed things inside or elsehwhere. The streets are a bit too crowded today for my tastes. I'd suggest a bar or inn."

If the Bard has no objections, Kalath looks around for any one of the nearby bars or taverns other than the Whistling Dragon and enters and finds a seat in as quiet an area as possible.

Once there are none of the robed beings in sight, Kalath continues. "Those robed beings are the cultists, of course. Best to avoid them. They're out in much larger numbers than normal today. When around them, its best to blend in and keep yourself unnoticed. Might even be best to not risk trouble and lie low or rest for a couple days."


----------



## Wicht (Sep 10, 2002)

As he sits and listens to Kalath, the man orders some food.  

"Oh, I can do that I think..." says the Bard, "In fact, it would probably be in your best interest to dissassociate from me.  I appreciate your help and will certainly remember it.  But I can lay low for a while."

"Incidentally," he adds between mouthfuls of food, " I imagine that you know the one pillar leads to the surface, I saw you eyeing it.  Even in my day the other three led down."


----------



## graydoom (Sep 11, 2002)

"Good. I'm glad to have helped you. Good luck in your quest."

"As to the pillars, yes, I do know that that one leads up. I use it often. Thank you for the information that the other three lead down... I knew one did, but access to it is sadly restricted, and I have been looking for another way down. Of the pillars that lead down, do you know where they led?"

After the Bard's answer, Kalath nods and realizes he has one last thing to warn the Bard about. "Only advice I can give you is to be wary of the cultist's houses at the end of each major street and of the palace and its surroundings."

With that said, Kalath is prepared to leave, but first he says two last things to the Bard. "Well, I never told you my name, but it's Kalath. I don't want it becoming well known here just yet, though. And last, never, _never_ say that you play an instrument, sing, or are a bard. The current ruler takes a dislike to that."


----------



## Wicht (Sep 11, 2002)

"We always kept the two southern ones closely guarded as they led to dangerous regions of fire.  demons dwelt there.  The Northwest pillar though led to a series of natural caverns, once inhabited by dwarves."

"I thank you Kalath and perhaps we will meet again."

Outside the tavern, there are still many robed cultist accosting people and questioning them.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 11, 2002)

"Once more, good luck. And goodbye for now... perhaps we shall meet again."

Kalath rises and leaves the tavern. Once outside, he notes the location of the tavern that has the casino underground, as he may want to return to it later. Kalath then makes his way back to the northeast pillar, feigning unconcern about the numerous cultists as he walks.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 16, 2002)

The tavern, Kalath notes, is towards the southern part of South Cross street, and is named "Lucky Dice."

The door to the north-east pillar is currently being guarded by two of the red robed castle guards.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 16, 2002)

Kalath approaches the pillar.

If the guards do not speak or move to stop him, he enters and heads up.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 17, 2002)

The guards move in front of Kalath.

"No one iss allowed to leave," hisses one.

"Can you sssing?" asks the other one.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 17, 2002)

"Sing? Not at all."

"But why is nobody is allowed to leave?"


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

"Itss the order of the bard, now movve along beffore you getss hurt."


----------



## graydoom (Sep 18, 2002)

Kalath decides to not press things and goes to make his way to the northwest tower.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 19, 2002)

Past the house at the end of West Cross street, Kalath comes to an open area of the cavern.  There are no houses and no people around the Northwest Pillar.  To his south, someways, he can see the activity of the Bizarre and then a little northwest of there, he can see a round structure, that would appear to be an arena.

However between his location and the pillar and between the pillar and the Bizarre, there is nothing but an empty and curious looking red clay floor.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 19, 2002)

Kalath decides to go check out the arena.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 20, 2002)

Kalath's footprints are clear in the red dirt as he walks south towards the arena.  It is clear that no one else has recently been over the red-earthed area.

The arena draws closer and something warns Kalath that all is not well.   A fraction of a second later, the ground underneath his feet buckles and he jumps back just in time.  A pit opens into the earth before him and a worm-like creature with a large toothed maw and no eyes snaps up.  It stands for a minute, as thick around as a good sized tree-trunk, and then it snaps at Kalath.

The reason for the lack of traffic over the red-earthed area becomes more understandable. 

Kalath is faintly aware of people in the Bizarre south of him watching.

*Worm Guardian*
*CR:* 10
*Hits:* 13
*Powers:* 
Toughness (x3)
Perfect Master of the Unseen Snake
Master of the Secret Badlands 
Expert of the Fang
Expert of the Wastlands

_At Kalath:_ *The thunder moves within the brush; shields the descent of the body!*


----------



## graydoom (Sep 20, 2002)

Kalath looks at the thing that has appeared before him... and then looks at the people watching and decides that now is not the time to attract attention to himself.

Reaching into a hidden pocket, Kalath pulls out a handful of small globes, and one slightly larger sphere. Throwing the smaller globes at the worm, Kalath drops the larger one a few feet in front him.

As the small globes hit, they burst and send small shockwaves through the worm, and the larger sphere send similar shockwaves through the nearby ground. Hoping the worm is disoriented enough, Kalath quickly moves off the red clay area.

Dirty Trick!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 21, 2002)

In which direction did you want to run?

Towards the pillar, Back to the end of West Cross street, or towards the Bizarre?

Kalath is about halfway between the Bizarre and the end of West Cross Street and it is only a little further to the pillar.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 21, 2002)

Kalath runs towards the end of West Cross street.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 22, 2002)

Shortly, Kalath reaches the end of West Cross Street.  Looking back, the giant toothed worm has dissapeared and the ground where it erupted out of is scarcely disturbed.  A few people, of course, could not help but see Kalath, but most of them that Kalath can make out only shake their heads and laugh.  

The arena next to the Bizarre appears reachable from the Bizarre itself and one can head straight south from where kalath is, following the western edge of a line of houses and not have to cross the red dirt to reach the Bizarre.  The North-west Pillar however, which is much closer, is only reachable by crossing the red dirt.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 22, 2002)

"Hmmm...."

After a moment's thought, Kalath decides to leave the northwest pillar for another day, a day when he has more information about the worms. And with that, Kalath heads south to the Bizarre and the arena, making sure to stay off the area of red dirt.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 22, 2002)

Kalath heads south, alongside the buildings, houses mostly from the look of them, and reaches the outskirts of the bizarre.  

As he heads towards the arena, he sees that the stonework on the building is quite old.  There is a small path leading from the northwestern edge of the bizarre to the arena and people walk back and forth alongside it.  A guard stands at the gate to the arena and stops and questions all who go in.  As Kalath approaches he hears the question being asked of each person, "Fighter or Spectator?"  The fighters are directed to a smaller door on the south side of the arena and the spectators are directed towards the larger main entrance on the west side of the arena.  Kalath notices there is quite a steady influx of spectators.  There is possibly a big fight or event in the works.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 22, 2002)

Kalath approaches the entrance, and when asked "Fighter or spectator?" asks a question of his own in response.

"What's currently going on?"


----------



## Wicht (Sep 22, 2002)

"Argh, whats the matter with you," says the burly guard, "Its a Tournament today."

A few behind Kalath are muttering about him making them wait.

"Free-for-all," explains the guard, "with the last twenty standing going into the finals."


----------



## graydoom (Sep 22, 2002)

"Entry for fighters is still open, I presume?"

If the guard affirms that, Kalath says "Fighter, then."


----------



## Wicht (Sep 23, 2002)

"Anyone can fight," says the guard with a toothy smile.  

He directs Kalath towards the small wooden door on the southern end of the arena.

The door opens to reveal a set of stone stairs going down a narrow stairwell to a dimly lit hallway.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 23, 2002)

Kalath heads down the stairs and continues onwards through the hall.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 23, 2002)

A man waits at the end of the hall before another wooden door.  He holds a clipboard and a piece of lead with which to write down names.  He takes Kalath's name and gives him a number, 134.

"Through the door.  You enter through the fifth gate when the gong rings.  First round is a free for all.  Last twenty left alive enter the finals."


----------



## graydoom (Sep 23, 2002)

Kalath nods and heads through the door, pondering how chaotic this melee could be if there are truly 134 fighters in it already.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 23, 2002)

The doorway opens up into a hallway of sorts running left and right.  The hallway itself seems to arc, most likely forming a circular path.  Directly across the hallway from Kalath is an open gate, made of iron bars.  A group of aproximately thrity men (and things) mill around on the other side of the gate in a large room.  There is a stout wooden door on the other side of the gate.  The men glare at one another and several finger weapons.  Others are stretching, warming up their muscles.  Above the gate a wooden plaque had the numeral "1" carved on it.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 23, 2002)

Kalath heads along the arcing hallway, looking for gate number 5.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 23, 2002)

Kalath finds gate 5 with little difficulty.  In the room beyond the gate there are already over a dozen individuals waiting.  Two of the waiting fighters are human women, one is an ogre and three of them are orcs.  All of them are armed and look dangerous.  They glare at Kalath as he enters, sizing him up.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 23, 2002)

Ignoring those who are sizing him up, Kalath in turn sizes up the others as he takes a spot near the back and waits, ready for the gong that apparently starts this whole thing up.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 23, 2002)

The ogre is of course the biggest of the fighters present.  Most of those present look and act like mere thugs.  There are a couple of exceptions however.  One of the women moves with a casual grace and is armed with some expensive looking weapons.  One of the orcs is carrying a very big sword that looks like it has seen a lot of use and two of the men carry themselves with the air of professional killers.  One of them, Kalath senses, is able to harness dark energies.  

Soon other fighters are entering the room.  One in particular catches Kalath's eye.  His red hair seems to be perpetually smoldering and there is a smell of brimstone to him.  He carries only a staff and his eyes are quick and fiery.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 23, 2002)

Keeping an eye on the few he deems most skilled and most dangerous, and watching for any more new arrivals, Kalath waits.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 24, 2002)

The room is soon full and still the fighters wait.  Finally a gong sounds and the stout wooden door opens.  The fighters start filing out of the room into an open arena floor.

The arena is circular, stone seats surround a large dirt floor.  The seats are elevated about six feet higher than the arena floor and though they are not completely full, Kalath sees that there are indeed many spectators here for the event.  Money seems to be changing hands in the seats and a few vendors are hawking food.

On the north side of the arena , instead of seats, there is a platform.  Two red robed castle guards flank a man in a fancy outfit. The man waits for all the fighters to file in and then begins, "When the gong sounds again, the fight will commence.  Anything goes.  The gong will sound again when the judges deem there to be only twenty left standing.  Those still standing will be in the finals."

The fighters start spacing themselves out, eyeing one another.  Weapons are drawn.  Kalath notices that one of the orcs is eyeing him as is the ogre.

Here's how this is going to work - abilities of Kalath's opponents will not be posted, but their "hits remaining" will, as will the round number.  At any one time, I will post up to five opponents in your area, though not all will necessarily be attacking Kalath.  Assuming he lives through the free-for-all Kalath will recieve 1 experience point for each hit of damage he manages to dish out in the fight.  Any style or location against Kalath that will result in more than one hit of damage will be _italicized_.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 24, 2002)

Kalath readies his weapons and moves to put distance between him and nearby fighters. As he waits for the gong, Kalath gives a hard stare back at the orc and the ogre eyeing him, projecting confidence and hopefully signalling that he will not be an easy target for any who choose to go after him.

ooc: Sounds good. I was wondering how this was going to work... should be fun ! I like the exp method.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 24, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

The gong sounds again and the arena erupts.  As expected, the ogre (133) charges at Kalath from one side and the orc (137) from the other.  Nearby, Kalath also sees the red-headed fire-mage (138) send a stream of Lava from his fingers towards a fighter.  One of the women (129) is close enough to attack, as is another of the orcs (136)

*Round:* 1

_129 (6/6) attacks 128_: *The hammer sweeps near the rapids; wards off the chaos of the wood!*

_133 (12/12) attacks Kalath_: *The tsunami prances with the grotto; dominates the roar of the barrens!*

_136 (9/9) attacks 135:_ *The grasshopper falls across the glade; shields against the thrust of the ice!*

_137 (8/8) attacks Kalath:_ *The spear seeks above the shrine; leaps over the quickening of the fires!*

_138 (10/10) attacks 142:_ *The ROLLING tsunami seeks close to the VOLCANO; guards against the storm of the fires!*


----------



## graydoom (Sep 24, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 15

Kalath strikes back at the orc that attacks him, as he dodges the ogre's attacks!

Kalath attacks 137: *The southern cross strikes the rapids; dodges the thrust of the barrens*!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 25, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath strikes the orc and dodges the ogre's attack.  Both orc and Ogre continue to double team Kalath.  The fire mage moves out of Kalath's vision, but he can still see one of the women (129) nearby, holding her own against another fighter as well as a fight between another of the orcs (136) and a human fighter (135).

*Round:* 2

_129 (6/6) attacks 128_: *The tiger moves by the forest; blocks the rolling of the rodent!*

_133 (12/12) attacks Kalath_: *The crane dodges with the ocean; fends off the storm of the pole!*

_136 (8/9) attacks 135:_ *The tiger spins next to the tombs; parries the edge of the crevice!*

_137 (7/8) attacks Kalath:_ *The tiger slashes with the clearing; shields against the descent of the elements!*

_135 (10/10) attacks 136:_ *The east wind rains upon the village; leaps over the efforts of the isle!*

hits struck - 1


----------



## graydoom (Sep 25, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 15

Kalath presses his counterattack on the orc!

Kalath attacks 137: *The cherry blossom slaughters the plain; defends against the thrust of the settlement!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 25, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath again strikes the orc (137), dodging the ogre (133).  The women (129) nearby is struck by a trident and injured and the orc (136) seems to be coming off the worst in his tussle with his opponent (135).

*Round:* 2

_129 (4/6) attacks 128_: *The cherry blossom prances over the ruins; quells the assailment of the abomination!*

_133 (12/12) attacks Kalath_: *The staff lies near the cliff; absorbs the gaze of the ice!*

_136 (7/9) attacks 135:_ *The lizard secretly decimates the city; shields against the kick of the reptile!*

_137 (6/8) attacks Kalath:_ *The chimera devours the glacier; leaps over the rising of the shell!*

_135 (10/10) attacks 136:_ *The PANTHER flips atop the foothills and completely eliminates the crevice; dodges the throw of the sands!*

hits struck - 2


----------



## graydoom (Sep 25, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 15

Continuing his attacks in the cherry blossom style, Kalath shifts his focus to the ogre.

Kalaths attacks 133: *The cherry blossom tumbles upon the bluff; averts the throw of the river!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 25, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath strikes the ogre (133), but the orc (137) hits Kalath for *1 hit*.  The women (129) nearby leaps and kicks her opponent (128), a man in leather armor carrying a shield. 

*Round:* 4
_128 (4/7) attacks 129_ *The foot crushes the desert; parries the punch of the shell!*

_129 (4/6) attacks 128_: *The fang swims with the well; quells the throw of the garden and tracks before the storm of the club!*

_133 (11/12) attacks Kalath_: *The dagger glides with the glade; averts the beauty of the horn!* fist of fury
*The relentless chain kicks below the atoll; averts the punch of the sands!*

_137 (6/8) attacks Kalath:_ *The rat tumbles close to the canyon; shields against the rolling of the ice!*

_135 (9/10) attacks (orc) 136:_ *The west wind slashes by the grotto; tumbles before the edge of the fortification!*

hits struck - 3


----------



## graydoom (Sep 25, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 15

Dropping back before the orcs attack, Kalath slips him up a bit with a couple throwing starts to the feet.

Kalath attacks 137: *The northstar assaults the marsh; averts the terror of the farm where it powerfully redirects the speed of the sands!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 25, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath's throwing stars bite deep.  The ogre (133), sensing an easy victim, turns on the orc (137). The women (129) continues to spar with the same opponent(128).

From somewhere near comes the final scream of a dying Fighter.

*Round:* 5
_128 (4/7) attacks 129_ *The willow silences the shrine; protects against the storm of the grave!*

_129 (3/6) attacks 128_: *The tsunami brutalizes the vineyard; reduces the tempest of the lash!*

_133 (11/12) attacks Kalath_: *The mace bows above the cemetery; averts the speed of the reptile!*

_137 (4/8) attacks Kalath:_ *The unicorn speaks with the tower; wards off the beauty of the wind!*

_135 (8/10) attacks (orc) 136:_ *The wolf seeks before the rapids; blocks the stab of the club!*

hits struck - 5


----------



## graydoom (Sep 25, 2002)

ooc: You say that the ogre (133) turns on the orc (137), but you still have him listed as attacking Kalath. Did you forget to change it?

Kalath continues to press on the orc.

Kalath attacks 137: *The fang invades the desert; removes the beauty of the venom!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 25, 2002)

oops  - forot to change it

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath stabs the orc with his dragon fang dagger.

*Round:* 5
_128 (3/7) attacks 129_ *The lotus blossom withers the waterfall; shields against the stab of the elements!*

_129 (3/6) attacks 128_: *The weasel eliminates the cemetery; averts the pain of the sands! *yen**

_133 (11/12) attacks 137_: *The whip tranquilly destroys the shrine; absorbs the terror of the iron!*

_137 (2/8) attacks Kalath:_ *The tiger tumbles next to the glacier; wards off the punch of the club!*

_135 (7/10) attacks (orc) 136:_ *The whip falls above the cemetery; easily shreds the chi of the lash!*

hits struck - 7
yen - 1


----------



## graydoom (Sep 25, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 15

Kalath continues to attack the wounded orc.

Kalath attacks 137: *The blizzard tracks over the glade; waves away the energy of the spring!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 25, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath is hit by the orc for *1 hit*.  The ogre however strikes the orc for *1 hit*

*Round:* 7
_128 (2/7) attacks 129_ *The lizard strikes the rapids; removes the terror of the wood and grasps the assailment of the grass!*

_129 (3/6) attacks 128_: *The lizard blasts the tower; reduces the energy of the fortification!*

_133 (11/12) attacks 137_: *The invisible scorpion tracks higher than the clearing; removes the gaze of the sky!*

_137 (2/8) attacks Kalath:_ *The scythe sings by the city; defends against the rising of the flower!*

_135 (6/10) attacks (orc) 136:_ *The HAMMER annihilates the tombs; conceals the descent of the wood! *yen**

hits struck - 7
yen - 2


----------



## graydoom (Sep 26, 2002)

ooc: If the ogre (133) hit the orc (137), the orc should have 1/8 hits now.

Hits Left: 20
Ki Left: 15

Kalath, deciding that the orc is finished, turns and attacks the ogre!

Kalath attacks 133: *The crane devours the badlands; redirects the touch of the shell! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Sep 26, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath hits the ogre who misses the orc.  Meanwhile the orc misses Kalath.  

*Round:* 8
_128 (1/7) attacks 129_ *The foot parts the city; blocks the aggression of the grass! *yen**

_129 (3/6) attacks 128_: *The trident becomes one with the swamp; dodges the drive of the fortification!*

_133 (10/12) attacks 137_: *The tsunami drifts next to the bluff; conceals the motion of the star!*

_137 (1/8) attacks 133:_ *The fox cuts the wastelands; blocks the tempest of the mire!*

_135 (6/10) attacks (orc) 136:_ *The spider bows by the badlands; absorbs the energy of the maze!*

hits struck - 8
yen - 4


----------



## graydoom (Sep 26, 2002)

Hits Left: 20
Ki Left: 15

Chuckling at how the tables have turned, Kalath continues attacking his new target.

Kalath attacks 133: *The kama splits the atoll; negates the touch of the wood! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Sep 27, 2002)

[Location: City
Day: Hammer

The ogre, angry, turns on Kalath with a shout.  

*Round:* 9
_128 (1/7) attacks 129_ *The spear flies over the ruins; defends against the rolling of the spring!*

_129 (2/6) attacks 128_: *The west wind flies across the labyrinth; grasps the violence of the star!*

_133 (7/12) attacks Kalath_: *The blizzard shouts by the ruins; shreds the efforts of the venom! *yen**

_137 (1/8) attacks 133:_ *The claw charges the castle; protects against the speed of the tree!*

_135 (5/10) attacks (orc) 136:_ *The southern cross torments the wastelands; shreds the stab of the field!*

hits struck - 10
yen - 5


----------



## graydoom (Sep 27, 2002)

Hits Left: 20
Ki Left: 15

Kalath tries to inflict some major damage with his poisoned throwing stars.

Kalath attacks 133: *The scorpion parts the volcano; shields the roar of the bone!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 27, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Though Kalath's attack is very strong, the Ogre manages to shred the stars out of the air.  Even as the orcs strikes the ogre, the ogre with a great cry, strikes Kalath for *1 hit*.

The sounds of fighters dying grows louder.

*Round:* 10
_128 (1/7) attacks 129_ *The rat devours the canyon; redirects the gaze of the bird!*

_129 (1/6) attacks 128_: *The dagger cautiously quells the waterfall; reduces the rolling of the fortification!*

_133 (6/12) attacks Kalath_: *The silver blizzard quells the cavern; defends against the energy of the abomination!*

_137 (1/8) attacks 133:_ *The cherry blossom shatters the prairie; absorbs the edge of the sickle and terrifyingly fends off the rolling of the fortification!*

_135 (5/10) attacks (orc) 136:_ *The turtle drops with the paradise; defends against the speed of the tree!*

hits struck - 10
yen - 5


----------



## graydoom (Sep 27, 2002)

Hits Left: 19
Ki Left: 15

Kalath shifts his mode of attack and kicks the ogre!

Kalath attacks 133: *The mantis kicks with the cliff where it prances next to the holy ground; wards off the efforts of the horn!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 27, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Again the orc strikes the ogre and again the ogre strikes Kalath for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 11
_128 (1/7) attacks 137_: *The lizard brutalizes the sea; shreds the rising of the sky!*

_133 (6/12) attacks Kalath_: *The chimera flies underneath the glade; parts the tempest of the garden!*

_137 (1/8) attacks 133:_ *The east wind glides before the forest; quells the beauty of the sickle!*

_135 (5/10) attacks (orc) 136:_ *The crab tracks atop the cliff; parries the touch of the blade as it vigorously parries the descent of the sickle!*

_136 (1/9) attacks 135:_ *The southern cross assails the wastelands; avoids the stab of the insect so fast that it aggresively leaps over the energy of the mire! *yen**

hits struck - 10
yen - 6


----------



## graydoom (Sep 27, 2002)

Hits Left: 18
Ki Left: 15

Kalath attempts a claw attack to the head!

Kalaths attacks 133: *The claw cautiously silences the rapids; scatters the pain of the sands!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 28, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

The orc is struck dead from behind.  Kalath claws the ogre. And suddenly Kalath is being double teamed again.

*Round:* 12
_128 (1/7) attacks Kalath_: *The panther appears in the midst of the orchard; averts the rising of the maze!*

_133 (4/12) attacks Kalath_: *The fist eliminates the vineyard; redirects the drive of the wood!*
Fist of Fury
*The unicorn flips underneath the CEMETERY; dominates the edge of the cave!*

_135 (4/10) attacks (orc) 136:_ *The manticore strikes with the glade; parries the quickening of the spring!*

_136 (1/9) attacks 135:_ *The crane illuminates the island; shields the violence of the grave!*[/color]

hits struck - 12
yen - 6


----------



## graydoom (Sep 29, 2002)

ooc: The ogre took another damage (Kalath has a weapon with +2 to claw).

Hits Left: 18
Ki Left: 15

Kalath trips up the ogre and scourges the new combatant with his poisoned whip!

Kalath shoves 133!
Kalath attacks 128: *The snake scourges the well; blocks the rising of the farm!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 30, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath strikes another combatant down even as a new fighter rushes into the fray.

*Round:* 13

_133 (3/12) attacks Kalath_: *The claw cuts the shrine; wards off the thrust of the tree!*

_135 (4/10) attacks (orc) Kalath:_ *The thunder carves the marsh; shreds the onslaught of the tides!*

hits struck - 13
yen - 6


----------



## graydoom (Sep 30, 2002)

Hits Left: 18
Ki Left: 15

Kalath switches his attention back to the ogre.

Kalath attacks 133: *The thunder slashes upon the paradise; guards against the blood of the ledge!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 1, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath's move proves ineefective and he takes *2 hits* total.

*Round:* 14

_133 (3/12) attacks Kalath_: *The blizzard glides with the paradise; fends off the storm of the holy ground!*

_135 (4/10) attacks Kalath:_ *The dragon assails the cavern; dodges the aggression of the wood!*

hits struck - 13
yen - 6


----------



## graydoom (Oct 1, 2002)

Hits Left: 16
Ki Left: 15

Kalath switches targets once more.

Kalath attacks 133: *The mace scatters the temple; guards against the motion of the mountain!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 8, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath's manages to avoid both attacks whilst dealing some damage of his own.  Both attackers press harder

*Round:* 15

_133 (1/12) attacks Kalath_: *The east wind obliterates the cavern; silences the terror of the sickle!*

_135 (4/10) attacks Kalath:_ *The cherry blossom breaks the brush; dodges the foray of the garden!*

hits struck - 15
yen - 6


----------



## graydoom (Oct 8, 2002)

Hits Left: 16
Ki Left: 15

Kalath slams the now weak ogre while attempting to dodge the other fighter's attack.

Kalath attacks 133: Chair Shot!
Kalath defends: The crab flips from the volcano; flies atop the push of the mire!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 9, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

The ogre goes down with a cry, but Kalath takes *1 hit* from the graceful attack of the leather clad fighter.

As the other fighter starts throwing punches, Kalath observes that a good 3/4 of the fighters in the arena are dead or at the least out of commission.

*Round:* 15
_135 (4/10) attacks Kalath:_ *The fist illuminates the prairie; reduces the quickening of the lash!*

hits struck - 16
yen - 6


----------



## graydoom (Oct 9, 2002)

Hits Left: 15
Ki Left: 15

Kalath moves to defend himself and counterattack.

Kalath attacks 135: *The mantis moves higher than the foothills; scatters the thrust of the stone! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Oct 9, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath takes *1 hit* from the quick attack of his opponent.

Another fighter runs at Kalath from behind.

*Round:* 16
_112 (5/12) attacks Kalath:_ *The willow seeks across the tundra; shreds the assailment of the bone!*

_135 (4/10) attacks Kalath:_ *The raven removes the rapids; fends off the roar of the body!*

_138 (5/10) attacks 135:_ *The tiger sweeps higher than the city; absorbs the foray of the horn!*
hits struck - 16
yen - 7


----------



## graydoom (Oct 9, 2002)

Hits Left: 14
Ki Left: 15

Kalath turns his attention to his new foe.

Kalath attacks 112: *The spider swims over the pillars; protects against the foray of the insect!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 10, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath manages to land a blow on one of his assailants, but the other strikes him for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 17
_112 (3/12) attacks Kalath:_ *The blizzard blasts the fountain; shreds the rising of the fires!*

_135 (4/10) attacks Kalath:_ *The SPEAR sings before the beach; grasps the edge of the ledge!*

_138 (5/10) attacks 135:_ *The scythe dances by the island; wards off the offensive of the field!*
hits struck - 18
yen - 7


----------



## graydoom (Oct 10, 2002)

Hits Left: 13
Ki Left: 15

Kalath moves to crush and finish off the bothersome leather-clad fighter.

Steal Life +3!
Kalath attacks 135: *The lotus blossom crushes the beach; conceals the aggression of the wind!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 11, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath finishes off the one fighter but the other (112) strikes him for *1 hit*.

"You are a dangerous man," says the fire mage (138) who surprisingly is still alive.  The red robed mage turns his attention to Kalath.

*Round:* 18

_112 (3/12) attacks Kalath:_ *The chain brilliantly wounds the paradise; parries the foray of the farm!*

_138 (5/10) attacks 135:_ *The manticore sings from the cavern; shields the chi of the ice!*

hits struck - 22
yen - 7


----------



## graydoom (Oct 11, 2002)

Hits Left: 12
Ki Left: 6

Kalath smiles at the fire mage's words.

Kalath attacks 112: *The spear unrelentingly torments the tundra; shields the thrust of the tides!*

ooc: You still have 138 attacking 135, but you say "the red robed mage turns his attention to Kalath." Should 138 be attacking Kalath? If yes, Kalath attacks 138 instead of 112.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 12, 2002)

oops - you killed 135 so you attack the mage

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath strikes the mage but takes another *1 hit*.

*Round:* 19

_112 (3/12) attacks Kalath:_ *The manticore kicks above the atoll; averts the tempest of the shell!*

_138 (3/10) attacks Kalath:_ *The raven unremittingly slaughters the forest; mercilessly removes the motion of the club!*

hits struck - 24
yen - 7


----------



## graydoom (Oct 12, 2002)

Hits Left: 11
Ki Left: 6

Kalath once more switches targets.

Kalath attacks 112: *The scorpion devours the orchard; removes the slash of the stone!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 13, 2002)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Kalath hits his target, even as the fire mage drives a punch into his side for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 20

_112 (1/12) attacks Kalath:_ *The lizard seeks before the shrine; shields against the chaos of the tides!*

_138 (3/10) attacks Kalath:_ *The hammer tumbles facing the brush; blocks the assailment of the barrens!*

hits struck - 26
yen - 7


----------



## graydoom (Oct 13, 2002)

Hits Left: 10
Ki Left: 6

Kalath continues to press the weakened fighter.

Kalath attacks 112: *The spear punches the city; silences the chaos of the tree!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 15, 2002)

Kalath strikes down another fighter, avoiding the attack of the mage.  As Kalath and the mage prepare to go at it alone, the gong sounds indicating the fight is over.

A voice booms over the arena.

"Good Job fighters!  You are the twenty best.  Proceed to the norht side of the Arena and give the judges there your name and number so we can arrange the next round of today's tournament."

As Kalath looks around he sees there are indeed only twenty of the fighters left standing.  A group of men enter the arena in the north and the other fighters make their way across the arena floor to where they are standing.

_Kalath recieves 28 hits worth of experience.__

ooc: yen will be tabulated for the length of the tournament_


----------



## graydoom (Oct 15, 2002)

Kalath dusts himself off and heads to the north end of the arena, and gives his name and number once he finds the offical recording them.

-----

Kalath's stats do not change, other than going from 29 HD to 57 HD (60 needed for next level).


----------



## Wicht (Oct 16, 2002)

After giving his name and number, Kalath is directed towards a set of seats.  A section of the arena wall apparently can operate as a door, behind which a short flight of stairs lead up to an enclosed area of seating.  

Kalath finds himself sitting next to a rather large man bristling with weapons of all sorts.  He is number 160.  

Kalath notices there is a clean up of sorts going on in the arena.  Men are loading the bodies up in carts.


----------



## graydoom (Oct 16, 2002)

Kalath leans back and waits.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 18, 2002)

The arena is cleared and the next round of fights begins.  These occur with only two fighters at a time, but most of them last only a few minutes and then one of the men is dead.  

Finally Kalath is called.  He has been matched against a young fighter named Dew, number 34.  With a jaunt in his step Dew heads out to the field.


----------



## graydoom (Oct 19, 2002)

Kalath follows out to the field.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 19, 2002)

The two contestants reach the arena and face each other.  Dew has several weapons and looks to be a seasoned fighter.  

The gong rings and Dew waits a moment sizing up his opponent and then attacks.

*Dew*
*CR:* 12
*Hits:* 14
*Possessions:* Leather Armor, Shield, Sword, Dagger, Spiked Gauntlets (fist, claw), Whip * 
*Powers:* 
Dirty Trick, Shove
Chair Shot
Master of the Fist
Master of the Hidden City
Master of the Fountain
Student of the Sword

_Dew attacks Kalath:_ *The hammer strikes in the midst of the glacier; shouts from the stab of the rodent!*

yen= 17
*1/2 the value of the possessions has been added to the Yen Pot


----------



## graydoom (Oct 19, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 15

Kalath begins with a strong attack.

Kalath attacks Dew: *The crab overwhelms the forest; parries the aggression of the pole!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 19, 2002)

As Kalath strikes Dew, the other retaliates by trying to bash in Kalath's head.

*Dew*
*Hits Remaining:* 13

_Dew attacks Kalath:_ *The dragon bashes the desert; dominates the slash of the stone!*

yen= 17


----------



## graydoom (Oct 19, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 15

Kalath attacks Dew: *The dragon speaks underneath the desert; parries the gaze of the flame!*

ooc: Kalath does an extra +1 damage on the crab stlye (due to an item)


----------



## Wicht (Oct 20, 2002)

Kalath swerves right into Dew's attack and takes *1 hit*.  As Kalath recoils from the attack, Dew uses his whip to try and slash Kalath across the face.

*Dew*
*Hits Remaining:* 12

_Dew attacks Kalath:_ *The whip slashes near the heavens; redirects the beauty of the wood!*

yen= 17


----------



## graydoom (Oct 20, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 15

Kalath makes a counterattack, attempting to sink his hunter's claw deep into Dew's body!

Steal Life +5!
Kalath attacks Dew: *The jade panther annihilates the tundra; removes the aggression of the body!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 22, 2002)

Kalath skillfully claws Dew.

*Dew*
*Hits Remaining:* 5

_Dew attacks Kalath:_ *The foot impales the labyrinth; reduces the push of the shell!*

yen= 17


----------



## graydoom (Oct 23, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 0

Kalath follows up his claw attack with sword blows.

Kalath attacks Dew: *The sword assails the ravine and shouts upon the insect; waves away the throw of the flower!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 23, 2002)

Kalath charges forward but a single kick from Dew reduces his momentum and deals *1 hit*.

*Dew*
*Hits Remaining:* 5

_Dew attacks Kalath:_ *The west wind lies from the plain; avoids the energy of the storm!*

yen= 17


----------



## graydoom (Oct 23, 2002)

Hits Left: 20

Kalath also begins to move more defensively.

Kalath attacks Dew: *The ferocious unicorn dodges atop the island; grasps the stab of the elements!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 24, 2002)

Kalath manages to block the other's attack and deal some damage of his own.

Dew comes back with a strong punch aimed at Kalath's head.

*Dew*
*Hits Remaining:* 3

_Dew attacks Kalath:_ *The fist demolishes the bluff; shreds the onslaught of the mire!*

yen= 17


----------



## graydoom (Oct 25, 2002)

Hits Left: 20

Kalath also attempts to punch.

Kalath attacks Dew: *The cherry blossom punches the paradise; shields against the pain of the mire!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 26, 2002)

*Kalath takes 4 hits as Dew's guantleted fist pounds into him.

Dew follows up the attack with a spinning claw attack.

Dew
Hits Remaining: 3

Dew attacks Kalath: The claw parts the village and swiftly annihilates the ledge; tracks over the violence of the feline!

yen= 17*


----------



## graydoom (Oct 26, 2002)

Hits Left: 16

Kalath attacks Dew: *The chain slaughters the city; grasps the assailment of the spring!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 27, 2002)

Dew effortlessly avoids Kalath's attack and strikes him across the chest with his spiked gauntlet for *2 hits*.

*Dew*
*Hits Remaining:* 3

_Dew attacks Kalath:_ *The mace slashes next to the ocean; defends against the thrust of the storm! *yen**

yen= 18


----------



## graydoom (Oct 27, 2002)

Hits Left: 14

Kalath attacks Dew: *The turtle seeks over the badlands so it devastates the reptile; dodges the throw of the star! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Oct 30, 2002)

Kalath's barely manages to strike Dew.

*Dew*
*Hits Remaining:* 1

_Dew attacks Kalath:_ *The tiger charges the atoll; dodges the stab of the pole!*

yen= 19


----------



## graydoom (Oct 30, 2002)

Thankful to be able to end this battle that proved harder than he expected, Kalath finishes Dew off with a sharp blow.

Kalath attacks Dew: Chair Shot!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 30, 2002)

Dew falls to the ground and the gong rings to announce Kalath as the victor.

The door to the stands opens for him and two large men rush out to drag the body out of the arena.

There is much cheering from an appreciative audience.

_Kalath earns 12 hits worth of experience._


----------



## graydoom (Oct 30, 2002)

Kalath heads back in to the waiting area and waits for his next fight.

-----

Up to 69 exp from that fight, 60 subtracted for a level and 5 exp. 9 exp carries over
Natural Hits increase to 13, and total hits increase to 23.
Spent 5 exp for 5 ki.

Kalath
*Total Hits*: 23
*Hits Defeated*: 9/65
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits:* 13
*Yen:* 30.5
*Being Worn*: Mithril Chain Shirt (+5 hits), Mithril Kote (+5 hits)
*Being Wielded*: Magic Sword (+3 damage), Ancient Hammer (+3 damage), Ki-rin Horn Spear (+1 spear, ki-rin), Dragon's Fang Dagger (+1 dragon, fang, dagger), Staff (+1), Kama (+1), Sword (+1), Spiked Gloves (+1 fist), Poison Throwing Stars (+1 northstar, +1 scorpion), Hunter's Claw (+1 tiger, +1 weasel, +1 panther, +1 wolf, +1 fox, +1 lizard, +1 turtle, +1 raven, +1 mantis, +1 crab, +2 claw), Phoenix Feather Charm (+1 phoenix), Envenomed Rat-tail Whip (+1 rat, spider, snake), Unicorn Horn Trident (+1 trident, +1 unicorn), Grasshopper Claw Scythe (+1 scythe, +1 grasshopper), Chain Willow Nunchaku (+1 chain, +1 nunchaku, +1 willow), Kicking Boots (+1 foot), Lava Lamp (+1 volcano)
*Possessions*: Anti-Kobold Whistle
*Tournament Record:* 1-0


*ABILITIES*
Intense Sarcasm and a Pessimistic Outlook
Dirty Trick (x1)
Shove (x1)
Chair Shot (x1)
Ki (x20)
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Battery
Perfect Master of the Shadowy Phoenix
Master of the Volcano

Summary of damage added due to items
+1: ki-rin, spear, dragon, fang, dagger, staff, kama, fist, northstar, scorpion, tiger, weasel, panther, wolf, fox, lizard, turtle, raven, mantis, crab, phoenix, rat, spider, snake, trident, unicorn, scythe, grasshopper, chain, nunchaku, willow, foot, volcano
+2: claw
+3: hammer, sword


----------



## Wicht (Nov 1, 2002)

The remaining fights are soon finished leaving only ten contestants.  The first fight in the next round involves three fighters.  Soon two of them are dead and Kalath is called to descend.  His opponent this time is the Fire Mage, whose name he now learns is Asdfre.


----------



## graydoom (Nov 1, 2002)

Kalath descends out onto the field and prepares to fight.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 2, 2002)

"I hope you are up to this," says the mage with a smile as he walks onto the field behind Kalath, "My lava spell has yet to fail me."

He takes his position and when the gong strikes he moves into the position of the scorpion.

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*CR:* 11
*Hits:* 11
*Powers:* 
Perfect Master of the Joyful Volcano
Perfect Master of the Ruby Dragon
Fist of Fury (x3)
Dirty Trick / Shove
Chair Shot

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The scorpion stands through the temple; defends against the terror of the farm!*

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 3, 2002)

Kalath smiles, and responds, "Nor has my power."

Hits Left: 23
Ki Left: 20

Kalath begins with a swift but inelegant spear attack.

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The spear bashes the paradise; tracks below the quickening of the body!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 5, 2002)

"Acck," says the mage as Kalath spears hum

Adopting a slightly more martial stance the mage kicks at Kalath.  As he does so, flames engulf his foot.

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 9

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The Ruby Dragon kicks close to the castle; defends against the efforts of the farm!*

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 5, 2002)

"I think not!"

Kalath trips Asdfre up, preventing him from using his flaming feet.

Dirty Trick!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 6, 2002)

"Curses," says the mage as Kalath trips him.

As Asdfre has a Dirty Trick up his sleeve and Kalath only has Ki, what is your opinion:  Should Kalath be required to move first until Asdfre uses his dirty trick at which time it will shift back?


----------



## graydoom (Nov 6, 2002)

Well, the rules as currently written just refer to having a usable Dirty Trick.







> _From the rules_
> If more than one fighter has a usable Dirty Trick, post in order of CR from lowest to highest.



Going by that, Kalath would keep going second. But you might want to give preference to a "natural" Dirty Trick (as opposed to one accessable only thourgh Ki), just like YB does for "natural" Dirty Tricks (as compared to Dirty Tricks on items).

I guess now is a good time to decide on how we should work it... personally, I do lean towards actual (non-Ki) Dirty Tricks having precedence, as in YB.

So basically, though the rules currently support Kalath going second, that should probably be changed to have a system similar to YB, where people having the actual Dirty Trick power have precedence over people who only have access to Dirty Trick through Ki.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 7, 2002)

I agree that natural Dirty Tricks should get preference.

Its really looking like YBA needs a bit of a rewrite with all the new powers being suggested and rule adjustments over the past year.

Anyway, lets go ahead and give natural DTs the benefit meaning Kalath goes first for now.


----------



## graydoom (Nov 7, 2002)

Hits Left: 23
Ki Left: 20

Kalath searches for a hole in Asdfre's defenses with his whip.

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The whip seeks by the swamp; absorbs the violence of the bird!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 8, 2002)

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 9

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The whip brutalizes the ricefield; grasps the quickening of the feline!*
*Fist of Fury*
*The scythe rides on top of the badlands; guards against the throw of the feline!*

As both fighters utilize the whip style, it is Asdfre who connects first, swinging around and catching Kalath with a second hit for a total of *2 hits*.

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 8, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 20

Kalath moves to impale the mage with his claw.

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The crab impales the waterfall; protects against the efforts of the club!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 8, 2002)

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 9

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The dagger sweeps above the well; dominates the gaze of the garden!*

******************************

Kalath avoids the attack of the mage and delivers a telling blow

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 9, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The spider appears before the island; dodges the punch of the isle and guards against the efforts of the bone!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 9, 2002)

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 7

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The phoenix torments the temple; dodges the terror of the sickle!*

******************************

Kalath easily avoids the fire that flies from the mages fingers and strikes him again with an envenomed attack.

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 10, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The dragon appears atop the shrine; guards against the violence of the pole!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 10, 2002)

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The foot scourges the island; shields against the touch of the bone!*
*Fist of Fury*
*The tiger cuts the cliff; averts the thrust of the tides as it mercilessly redirects the slash of the garden!*

******************************

Easily avoiding Kalath's dragon attack, Asdfre mutters an arcane word and his attacks come with supernatural haste.  Kalath takes *2 hits*.

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 10, 2002)

Hits Left: 19
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attack Asdfre: *The oak falls atop the clearing; silences the pain of the field!*

ooc: Asdfre should still have 7 hits, I think.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 10, 2002)

5 is right - the Hits showing is the result of the previous round - your crab attack took him from 9 to 7 and the spider attack from 7 to 5.  

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The relentless chain stands in the midst of the forest; waves away the assailment of the blade!*
*Fist of Fury*
*The fox storms the ruins; redirects the foray of the fortification!*

******************************

Once more the hasted attacks of the mage hit home and Kalath takes another *2 hits*.

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 10, 2002)

Hits Left: 17
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The spider dodges before the ocean; grasps the tempest of the garden!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 10, 2002)

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The blizzard shreds the well; negates the aggression of the wind!*

******************************

Kalath does not dodge the wizards next attack, an icey blast, and he takes *1 hit*.

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 11, 2002)

Hits Left: 16
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The spider rides from the sea; wards off the tempest of the ledge!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 11, 2002)

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The hammer slashes below the peaks; parts the energy of the tides!*

******************************

It is close and Kalath almost strikes the mage.  But at the last moment, the mage moves in such a way as to redirect Kalath's attack and land a light blow of his own.  Kalath takes *1 hit*.

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 11, 2002)

Hits Left: 15
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The spider severs the ruins; fends off the kick of the fortification!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 11, 2002)

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *Shove!*

******************************

"You seem to favor the spider," says the mage as he shoves Graydoom away with an arcane gesture.

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 12, 2002)

Hits Left: 15
Ki Left: 20

Kalath chuckles and continues his attack.

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The blizzard seeks before the orchard; shields against the energy of the wind!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 12, 2002)

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The cherry blossom blasts the waterfall; parts the quickening of the river!*

******************************

As Kalath closes, Asdfre panics and sends a bolt of fire at him.  It misses Kalath, striking near his feet, but the resulting explosion deals *1 hit* to Kalath.

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 12, 2002)

Hits Left: 14
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The snake impales the ravine; silences the quickening of the sickle!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 12, 2002)

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *Chair Shot!*

******************************

Before Kalath can get close again, the mage invokes another spell, a magic missile that flies unerringly at Kalath, striking him for *1 hit*.

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 12, 2002)

Hits Left: 13
Ki Left: 20

Kalath continues to press Asdfre with a slashing attack.

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The grasshopper slashes with the labyrinth; grasps the onslaught of the elements!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 12, 2002)

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *Dirty Trick!*

******************************

The mage flicks his wrist and a dazzling display of light stops kalath in his tracks.  In a minute Kalath's vision clears but he has lost his momentum.

******************************

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The panther slashes the orchard; parts the drive of the settlement!*

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 12, 2002)

Hits Left: 13
Ki Left: 20

Kalath, still slightly dazed, is not able to muster much of an attack.

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The east wind speaks in the midst of the tundra; reduces the cut of the horn!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 13, 2002)

Kalath takes *1 hit*.

******************************

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The spider vanquishes the rapids; dodges the blood of the mire!*

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 14, 2002)

Hits Left: 12
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The topaz claw tracks on top of the temple and silences the club; parries the rolling of the blade!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 14, 2002)

Kalath's defense, designed for swordplay, fails to stop the mage and Kalath takes another *1 hit*.  

The mage, hoping Kalath will be taken off-guard, now adopts a sword stance and looks for an opening.

******************************

*Asdfre the Fire Mage*
*Hits:* 5

_Asdfre attacks:_ *The sword seeks near the cliff; leaps over the drive of the reptile!*

yen =  19


----------



## graydoom (Nov 14, 2002)

Hits Left: 11
Ki Left: 20

Calling upon his power, Kalath strikes with all the might of the Shadow Phoenix! As he strikes Asdfre his hands flare with a dark fire, a fire of dark power, enough to perhaps burn even one attuned to fire....

The west wind vanquishes the cliff; dominates the beauty of the ledge!
Perfect Master to Shadowy Phoenix!
Kalath attacks Asdfre: *The Shadowy Phoenix vanquishes the cliff; dominates the beauty of the ledge!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 15, 2002)

In an instant the fight is over and the burnt corpse of the mage falls to the ground.  

The crowd is silent for a moment and then bursts into cheers.

_Kalath recieves 11 hits worth of experience._

As men come out from under the seats to collect the body, the door to the seats opens once more for Kalath.


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

Smiling, Kalath heads back into the waiting seats.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

As Kalath sits down once more to wait for the next round to begin the man next to him leans over and says, "Good show."

Then a second later he leans over and whispers, "_I have watched these fights for a while before entering them.  One a week for a year, over a hundred fighters each time and you know what I can't figure out...?"_


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

Keeping his voice just as low, Kalath asks, "What? Do tell."


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

"_What they do with all the bodies._"

Names are called and the one speaking to Kalath says, "Well thats me.  Wish me luck."

He heads off to fight.


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

"Good luck...."

Kalath sits back in his chair and wonders about the answer to that question. And, he thinks, knowing the City of the Bard, it can't be anything good.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

Kalath watches the next fight.  The one Kalath had been conversing with loses in a matter of seconds.  The victor, a fighter bristling with weapons, seems puzzled for a moment as he watches them drag his opponent away and then, accepting the cheers of the crowds, he makes his way back to his seat.  

Soon this batch of fights is over, leaving only five contestants.

Kalath is called first.  It appears he will be pitted against the one who killed the conversationalist.


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

Kalath heads out onto the field.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

"Hope you are a better challenge then that last one," says Kalath's opponent, "A little sword scratch and he collapses to the ground."

He stands and waits for the gong to ring.

When it rings, he attacks with a yell, "DEFEND YOURSELF!"


*Quirl*
*CR:* 14
*Hits:* 16
*Possessions:* Leather Armor, Shield, Sword, Spear, mace, dagger, kama, Tiger Claw (+1 tiger, claw, fist), Poison (+1 snake & spider), Spike boots (+1 fang & foot), Compound Staff (+1 oak, willow, staff)
*Powers:* Fist of Fury
Perfect Master of the Emerald Sword
Master of the Iron Mace

_Quirl Attacks:_ *The tiger penetrates the bluff; blocks the push of the cave!*

Yen: 39


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

Hits Left: 23
Ki Left: 20

Grim as he wonders what the true purpose of this fight is, Kalath defends himself.

Kalath attacks Quirl: *The lotus blossom prances over the ocean; shields against the terror of the crevice!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

Kalath takes *2 hits* as the other scratches into him with iron tiger claws.  Quirl follows through with a series of powerful strikes that ends once more with an attack by the tiger claws.


*Quirl*
*Hits Remaining:* 16

_Quirl Attacks:_ *The raven torments the cemetery; shields against the offensive of the mountain!*
*Fist of Fury!*
*The fist quells the bluff; guards against the rolling of the mire!*

Yen: 39


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 20

Kalath meets Quirl's offense with one just as fierce.

Kalath attacks Quirl: *The manticore obliterates the island; scatters the rolling of the venom!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

Kalath strikes the fighter who once more swings around with his tiger claw attack.


*Quirl*
*Hits Remaining:* 14

_Quirl Attacks:_ *The claw wounds the beach; redirects the terror of the garden!*

Yen: 39


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Quirl: *The fang tracks within the bluff as it destructively sucker punches the crevice; dodges the kick of the bone!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

Kalath barely manages to avoid being hit, but his destructive sucker punch manages to give him that slight edge he needs.


*Quirl*
*Hits Remaining:* 12

_Quirl Attacks:_ *The west wind wounds the shrine; absorbs the chaos of the storm!*

Yen: 39


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 20

Kalath continues his offensive, bearing down with a dagger attack that he enhances with his power.

Steal Life +5!
Kalath attacks Quirl: *The dagger overwhelms the orchard; leaps over the aggression of the grave!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

Kalath's overwhelming attack succeeds and the man grunts as some of his life is stolen from him.  Quirl focuses his energy and drawing his sword he strikes. 


*Quirl*
*Hits Remaining:* 5

_Quirl Attacks:_ *The Emerald Sword strikes with the marsh; defends against the foray of the barrens!*

Yen: 39


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 5

Smiling grimly at this overmatched fighter, Kalath meets Quirl's sword strike with a dodge and a trip.

Kalath shoves Quirl!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

Quirl trips and rolling with the trip comes right back at Kalath with his sword. 


*Quirl*
*Hits Remaining:* 5

_Quirl Attacks:_ *The sword illuminates the bluff; flips below the foray of the horn! *yen**

Yen: 40


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 5

Kalath stands his ground and strikes out at Quirl with his whip!

Kalath attacks Quirl: *The whip demolishes the volcano; bows by the cut of the bird!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

With a powerful attack Kalath lays his opponent low.  The stadium erupts into cheers.  Again a group comes to collect the body and the doors to the stadium seats opens.

Yen: 40


----------



## graydoom (Nov 16, 2002)

ooc: Volcano location adds three damage to the attack, I believe. (+2 Master of the Volcano, +1 Volcano weapon).


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

my bad - completely failed to look at the location  

_Kalath receives 14 hits worth of experience._


----------



## graydoom (Nov 17, 2002)

Kalath pauses for a second to see where they take the body before heading back into the stands.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

The body is carried through one of the doors the fighters first came through.  Further than that Kalath cannot see.

The next fight lasts slightly longer than Kalath's Fight but then it too is over.  

The winner is a great hulk of a man.  

That leaves one more fighter who it appears does not have another person to fight against in this round. Apparently that is the case for as he descends down into the arena, the announcer declares this will be a special match...  Moments later two gates open to let out two ferocious looking lizards, each about eight feet long.  Their sleek bodies move with swiftness and they move quickly towards the fighter.  He makes a bold stand and kills one of the lizards but then the other snaps into him and the life drains out of him.  Handlers come out and remove both bodies and the remaining lizard who snaps and hisses at them.


----------



## graydoom (Nov 17, 2002)

Wondering what they would have done had the fighter won against the two lizards, again leaving an odd number, and still wondering what significance, if any, the disposal of the bodies could have, Kalath waits for the final round.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

The announcement is made for the last fight.

"*I would wish you luck but that would be hypocritical,*" rumbles the big fighter with a laugh as he descends into the arena ahead of Kalath.

"*I can see it now, I'm gonna be rich.*"

He cracks his wrists and moves to the center of the arena.

*********************************
*Brothis*
*CR:* 15
*Hits:* 17
*Powers:* Toughness (x2)
Fist of Fury (x2)
Dirty Trick (x2), Shove(x2)
Master of the Fist
Master of the Oak
Master of the Foot
Master of the Willow
Master of the Tiger


----------



## graydoom (Nov 17, 2002)

Kalath chuckles. "Perhaps, perhaps not."

Hits Left: 23
Ki Left: 20

Kalath quickly moves to attack the big man with his dagger.

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The dagger drowns the ravine; protects against the assailment of the insect!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 17

_Brothis Attacks_: *The kama punches underneath the sea; blocks the assailment of the club!*

***********************************

Moving with a speed that belies his size, Brothis ducks under Kalath's dagger thrust and punches him for *1 hit*.

yen = 40


----------



## graydoom (Nov 17, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 20

Kalath continues to attack with his dagger.

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The dagger destroys the tower; parts the offensive of the pole as it drops underneath the rising of the holy ground! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 17

_Brothis Attacks_: *SHOVE!*

***********************************

"*I don't think so,*" says Brothis as he does a quick move that causes Kalath to move past him without either of them being struck, "*You keep that up and someone will get their eyes poked out.*"

yen = 41


----------



## graydoom (Nov 17, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 20

Kalath switches to his whip, keeping up the pressure.

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The falling whip leaps atop the pillars and easily obliteratesthe Imperial Palace; conceals the onslaught of the ice!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 17

_Brothis Attacks_: *The fang breaks the paradise; fends off the descent of the insect! *yen**

***********************************

Kalath almost makes contact with his whip, but at the last moment Brothis fends off the blow and deals *1 hit* to Kalath.

yen = 42


----------



## graydoom (Nov 17, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 20

Switching weapons once again, Kalath continues to attack, though slightly less aggressively.

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The nunchaku withers the foothills; parts the edge of the venom!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 17

_Brothis Attacks_: *The panther sucker punches the cliff; avoids the gaze of the ledge!*

***********************************

Kalath manages to strike the big man.


*Hits Remaining:* 15

yen = 42


----------



## graydoom (Nov 17, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 20

Kalath continues to attack.

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The sword shreds the glacier; negates the touch of the club! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 17

_Brothis Attacks_: *Shove!*

***********************************

Again the man evades Kalath's attack by deflecting him back and away.


*Hits Remaining:* 15

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 18, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 20

Kalaths attack momentarily falters.

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The trident prances higher than the tower; averts the violence of the venom!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 15

_Brothis Attacks_: *The phoenix splits the tombs; waves away the aggression of the canine!*

***********************************

Brothis comes on strong but Kalath immediately spots an opening and takes it .

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 18, 2002)

Hits Left: 21
Ki Left: 20

Regaining his momentum, Kalath attempts to strike a heavy blow!

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The hammer overwhelms the shrine; scatters the punch of the star!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 13

_Brothis Attacks_: *The willow overwhelms the ocean; negates the violence of the sands!*

***********************************

Brothis' attack is slightly stronger than Kalath and in a furious exchange of blows Kalath takes *3 hits*.

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 20, 2002)

Hits Left: 18
Ki Left: 20

Keeping up his furious attack, Kalath swipes at Brothis with his claw!

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The weasel vanquishes the peaks; absorbs the blood of the bird!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 13

_Brothis Attacks_: *The claw devastates the foothills; negates the tempest of the stone!*

***********************************

Again Brothis just barely manages to avoid Kalath's blow, dealing a slight *1 hit* to Kalath in the exchange.

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 20, 2002)

Hits Left: 17
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attempts to punch Brothis.

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The tsunami punches the heavens; reduces the descent of the tides!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 13

_Brothis Attacks_: *The scythe dances facing the ocean; waves away the chi of the ice!*

***********************************

This time it is Kalath who manages to strike Brothis.

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 20, 2002)

Hits Left: 17
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The sword slides from the cemetery; conceals the assailment of the insect!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 21, 2002)

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 12

_Brothis Attacks_: *The scythe annihilates the volcano; slides next to the edge of the insect!*

***********************************

Brothis comes on strong but Kalath has no problem skewering him with his sword.

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 21, 2002)

Hits Left: 17
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The tiger glides higher than the desert; shields against the thrust of the reptile!*

ooc: Should do 3 more damage on that last attack, I think. (magic sword looted from Count Raskilvov).


----------



## Wicht (Nov 22, 2002)

I hadn't deducted the hits yet.  The 12 reflects your Tsunami attack.  The 8 reflects your sword attack.

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 8

_Brothis Attacks_: *The lightning destroys the prairie; shields the offensive of the mountain!*
*Fist of Fury*
*The fox breaks the paradise; guards against the rolling of the settlement!*

***********************************

Enraged, Brothis ignores Kalath's attack and easily lands *2 hits*.

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 22, 2002)

Hits Left: 15
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The nunchaku torments the plain; protects against the edge of the mountain!*

ooc: Ah, sorry, I keep getting confused.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 23, 2002)

_Brothis Attacks_: *The mace tracks across the waterfall; parries the onslaught of the insect!*

***********************************

Kalath strikes Brothis.

***********************************

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 6

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 23, 2002)

Hits Left: 15
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The mantis dances with the waterfall; shreds the terror of the river and dodges the punch of the canine!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 25, 2002)

_Brothis Attacks_: *The crane leaps near the waterfall; fends off the chi of the wood!*

***********************************

Kalath strikes Brothis again.

***********************************

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 4

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 26, 2002)

Hits Left: 15
Ki Left: 20

Kalath continues to press Brothis, channeling his energy to make his attack fatal... if it connects.

Steal Life +2!
Kalath attacks Brothis: The unicorn breaks the badlands; fends off the motion of the bird!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 26, 2002)

_Brothis Attacks_: *Dirty Trick!*

***********************************

As Kalath rushes in, Brothis snarls and stamps his foot hard.  The ground shakes and Kalath stumbles, his attack stopped.

***********************************

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 4

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 26, 2002)

Hits Left: 15
Ki Left: 14

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The panther stands near the ricefield; blocks the punch of the storm!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 27, 2002)

_Brothis Attacks_: *The tiger devours the cemetery; silences the edge of the wind!*
*Fist of Fury*
_Brothis Attacks_: *The spear devours the badlands; averts the terror of the sands!*

***********************************

Kalath, still shaking from Brothis's furious stamp is easy prey for the larger fighter as he rushes in and furiously attacks Kalath.  The blows are staggering and Kalath takes a subsequent *4 hits*.

***********************************

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 4

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Nov 27, 2002)

Hits Left: 11
Ki Left: 14

Though staggered, Kalath retaliates with a deadly attack!

Steal Life +3!
Kalath attacks Brothis: *The thunder decimates the brush; protects against the descent of the abomination!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

_Brothis Attacks_: *Dirty Trick!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

Brothis stamps agian, shaking the ground.  As Kalath recovers, Brothis moves in to attack.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

_Brothis attacks:_ *The fist sings higher than the ruins and in addition it shouts higher than the Purelands; shields against the rising of the sickle!*[/color]


----------



## graydoom (Dec 2, 2002)

Hits Left: 11
Ki Left: 5

Kalath attempts to further wound Brothis.

Kalath attacks Brothis: *The snake wounds the badlands; averts the touch of the venom!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

Brothis evades Kalath's attack and deals a punch that jars Kalath to his core.  It does *3 hits*.

***********************************

*Brothis*
*Hits Remaining:* 4

_Brothis attacks:_ *The tsunami prances underneath the hells; redirects the blood of the grass!* 

yen = 43


----------



## graydoom (Dec 3, 2002)

Hits Left: 8
Ki Left: 5

Gathering all his strength, Kalath blasts Brothis with the power of the Shadow Phoenix, wreathing him in flames as hot as the hells themselves!

The kama blasts the hells; avoids the onslaught of the grave!
Perfect Master to Shadowy Phoenix!
Kalath attacks Brothis: *The Shadowy Phoenix blasts the hells; avoids the onslaught of the grave!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 4, 2002)

In a blast of dark energy Kalath finishes the fight _and recieves 15 hits worth of experience_.

The crowd erupts at this display of prowess and two men come out of the arena gate to carry off the body.

From the seats comes a procession of men.  The one in the lead carries a sack in one hand.  The men pull up next to Kalath and smile broadly.

"We have a winner!" shouts the man holding the sack.  He is an older man dressed in fine clothes.  The men behind him all appear to be hardened warriors, bodyguards possibly.  The man hands Kalath the sack which jingles with the sounds of coins.  Inside are 43 yen.

"That was quite a performance," says the man with a smile to Kalath, "quite a show, worth every penny.  You of course are ineligable to compete for the next two weeks but maybe we will see you again after that."


----------



## graydoom (Dec 4, 2002)

Smiling, Kalath accepts the sack and thanks the man for the compliment.

Kalath chuckles when the man says he cannot compete for two weeks. "I doubt I would want to press my luck even more in such a short period of time anyway."


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

Kalath is allowed time to wave at the cheering audience and then is escorted towards the gates of the arena.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 5, 2002)

Kalath allows himself to be escorted towards the gates and out.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 6, 2002)

Kalath is the only fighter to walk back out of the fighter's entrance.  Nearbye there is a large crowd of people heading out of the main arena gate and into the Bizarre.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 6, 2002)

Dismissing the crowd of people as the people who just watched the fight, Kalath heads back towards the Cross to purchase new equipment with his newly won money and also to see if the search for the true bard has slackened yet.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 7, 2002)

The number of robed castle guards in the streets seems to still be high and they seem to be scanning the crowds.

The shops are still in business however.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 7, 2002)

Kalath heads into a convenient shop to buy some stuff.

Sells sword for 1 yen
Sells Phoenix Feather Charm for 1 yen

Kalath purchases Mantle of Shadow and Flame, an enchanted cloak that greatly enhances his abilities (+5 Phoenix, +5 Shadowy, +5 Volcano) for 60 yen. Kalath ends up still having 15.5 yen.

With that done, Kalath decides that he might as well check out what the southeast pillar looks like... after all, he's seen the other three, might as well see the fourth!

Kalath heads south and turns east before reaching the House of Tutul.

-----
Updated summary of damage added due to items
+1: ki-rin, spear, dragon, fang, dagger, staff, kama, fist, northstar, scorpion, tiger, weasel, panther, wolf, fox, lizard, turtle, raven, mantis, crab, rat, spider, snake, trident, unicorn, scythe, grasshopper, chain, nunchaku, willow, foot
+2: claw
+3: hammer, sword
+5: phoenix, volcano, shadowy


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2002)

Strangely enough, there is nothing between the house of Tutul and the south-eastern pillar.  Nobody walks in this rocky and desolate part of the huge cavernous room.  

When Kalath reaches the pillar without incident he can see no door on the pillar.  It appears to simply be a huge pillar of stone.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Puzzled and interested, Kalath checks around the pillar and on the surface of the pillar for anything unusual.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 11, 2002)

A closer search reveals that there is a door, albeit a well hidden door designed to look like part of the pillar.  A bit of prying and pulling and Kalath manages to get it to open.  It was evidently designed to be opened easily from the inside.  Beyond the door are dark stairs leading up.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 11, 2002)

Kalath goes in and move cautiously upwards, first making sure that he can in fact easily re-open the door from the inside.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 12, 2002)

The door does indeed open easily from the inside.

The stairs go up and around in a constant spiral.  After a few minutes of climbing the stairs, Kalath spots a body lying on the stairs just above him.  It is wearing rotted leather armor and the skin is shrunken against the bones.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 13, 2002)

Kalath goes to examine the body, attempting to determine how and why he died, and hoping that the body is not a zombie.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 13, 2002)

The corpse seems permanently dead.  The rotted leather armor shows signs of numerous claw marks, made by a very large set of claws.  Clutched in the hands of the corpse is an intricately carved stone statue of a woman with the head of a dog or a wolf.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 13, 2002)

Wondering what connection the claw marks and the statue has, and worried that he may soon find out, Kalath nevertheless attempts to take the statue. If he can free it from the body's grasp, he examines it for any indication that it is anything other than a statue, and then stashes it away.

Kalath then continues to move cautiously up the stairs.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 14, 2002)

The statue does not seem to be more or less than what it appears to be, a stone statue.  Kalath takes it and continues climbing the stairs.  Shortly he comes to a end to the stairs and a short stone corridor.  Following this leads to a door which is closed.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 15, 2002)

Kalath moves up to the door and listens at it.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 16, 2002)

Kalath hears nothing beyond the door. He notices a fine layer of dust on the floor indicating he is the only one to have been this way in a while.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 16, 2002)

Kalath edges the door open and peeks in, and if he sees nothing particularly extraordinary he heads in.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 17, 2002)

Kalath sees nothing but darkness behind the door.   Opening it he gazes through and sees a dust filled stone room, empty of life but nevertheless furnished.  A dusty table in the middle of the room has two chairs next to it.  A set of shelves next to one wall appears to hold books or some such thing.  An old oaken door stands shut to Kalath's right.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 17, 2002)

Kalath goes to the door and listens at it. He also looks around to see if there is any hint of what inhabited this place.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 18, 2002)

As Kalath goes to listen at the door he suddenly feels a chill in the air.  

This is followed by the high pitch wail of something in agony.  The sound momentarily freezes Kalath's blood.

A ghastly apparition charges at Kalath _through_ the door.  At moments it looks skeletal and then at other moments it looks like the decayed corpse of a long haired woman.  It is white and transluscent and it's eyes burn with a rage born of anguish.

*Minor Banshee*
*CR:* 10
*Hits* 11
*Yen factor:* 2
*Powers:* 
Undead
Energy Drain
Shove, Dirty Trick 
Chair Shot
Perfect Master of the Flying Cemetery
Master of the Thunder
Expert of the Claw
Student of the Hells

_The Banshee attacks:_ *The spear breaks the labyrinth; avoids the pain of the sky!*


----------



## graydoom (Dec 19, 2002)

Hits Left: 23
Ki Left: 20

Surprised, Kalath is still able to muster a defense as he attempts to stop the Banshee's attack.

Kalath attacks the Minor Banshee: *The spider quells the labyrinth; silences the quickening of the settlement!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 19, 2002)

Kalath's attack is strong and would have injured a living man.  But the banshee's freezing touch is stronger.  Kalath takes *1 hit* as pain wracks his body.

*Minor Banshee*
*Hits* 11

_The Banshee attacks:_ *The fang flips on top of the ruins; blocks the slash of the abomination!*


----------



## graydoom (Dec 19, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 20

Kalath once more tries to quell the attack of the Banshee.

Kalath attacks the Minor Banshee: *The staff quells the heavens; negates the chaos of the grave!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 20, 2002)

Kalath's staff strikes the banshee as it flies above him, but the attack seems to slow it down little as it slashes at him with ghostly claws.

*Minor Banshee*
*Hits* 10

_The Banshee attacks:_ *The tsunami severs the ricefield; avoids the kick of the pole!*


----------



## graydoom (Dec 20, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 20

Kalath attacks the Minor Banshee: *The grasshopper withers the ruins; dodges the slash of the flame!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Again Kalath narrowly avoids the Banshee's attack.

*Minor Banshee*
*Hits* 9

_The Banshee attacks:_ *The mantis tracks in the midst of the clouds; removes the thrust of the field!*


----------



## graydoom (Dec 21, 2002)

Hits Left: 22
Ki Left: 20

Calling upon the Shadow Phoenix, Kalath attempts to rend the Banshee apart with a blast of power!

The east wind wounds the temple; absorbs the push of the garden!
Perfect Master to Shadowy Phoenix!
Kalath attacks the Minor Banshee: *The Shadowy Phoenix wounds the temple; absorbs the push of the garden!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

With a burst of dark power from Kalath, the Banshee expires.  The room is still, and except for the marks in the dust, there is nothing to indicate Kalath just fought an opponent.

_Kalath recieves 10 hits worth of experience._


----------



## graydoom (Dec 21, 2002)

With the Banshee banished, Kalath goes to listen at the door.

ooc: And I'm off for Christmas. My internet access will be sporadice for the next week or so, but I might still be able to post some.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 23, 2002)

All is quite and Kalath can hear nothing behind the door, though in the distance he does hear something howl.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 24, 2002)

Kalath opens the door and goes through.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 26, 2002)

The next room appears to have once been neatly and expensively furnished.  However dust covers all and the furniture is all piled up against a wall to Kalath's left.  There is a wardrobe against the wall with a heavy oaken table and two desks, rammed up against the wardrobe.  Five heavy chairs are braced up against the desks and several chests have been piled atop the desks.  

The rest of the room is barren, except for an ancient an unlit chandelier in the center of the room.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 28, 2002)

Kalath attempts to move the various peices of furniture piled against the wall to other parts of a room, guessing that a door lies behind all the furniture and wondering what could be so fearsome to prompt someone to do this.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 30, 2002)

Moving the furniture does indeed reveal a door.  Bits of the door are missing, looking like someone or something was attacking it for a time from the other side.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 30, 2002)

Kalath listens at the door for a second and then, if he hears nothing out of the ordinary, he cautiously opens it and goes through.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 1, 2003)

All is silence on the other side of the door.  Opening it and peering through, Kalath sees a short hall way.  At the end of it is a stone door.  The door is only apparent because of the door shape outling it makes on the wall.  Otherwise it is featureless, without knob or handle.  There is a foot long metal lever in the wall about a foot away from the door in the up position.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 1, 2003)

Kalath investigates the door, and if he cannot find another way to open it he does the obvious thing and pulls the lever.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 2, 2003)

The obvious thing in this case works.  The stone door swings open, slowly and silently, revealing a well lit room on the other side.

"Come on in young one," says a voice from within the room.  The speaker sounds aged but strong.

Warm air wafts out of the room and into the small hallway.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 2, 2003)

Kalath cautiously enters, making sure the door doesn't suddenly close or anything, and looks around the room.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 3, 2003)

As Kalath starts to enter the room, the door does indeed start to close.  He manages to grab it and hold it with one hand to keep it from closing, but as soon as he lets go, it feels like some mechanism will close it.

"I take it that you cleared out the way to the City of the Bard for us," says the speaker, a gray bearded man in comfortable leather clothing.  His beard is braided and his gray hair is shaggy and long.  There is something in his eyes, the look of a predator.

"My thanks for that, but I am afraid the secret door there has a timing mechanism.  It will close as soon as you let go, but of course it can always be opened again from this side."

Kalath sees that the room is of stone, though furnished with many furs and wooden furniture.  A warm fire burns behind the chair the man is sitting in.  A painting of a wolf hangs above the fireplace.  Against the other wall is a table covered with both papers and plates of half-gnawed meat and bones.  A large wolf rests at the foot of the old man, his eyes watching Kalath.

"May I ask you your name and business?" asks the man.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 3, 2003)

Kalath lets the door close.

"I'm Kalath. I was exploring this tower because the main way from the City of the Bard to the cemetary is currently unusable."


----------



## Wicht (Jan 4, 2003)

"Really, do tell.  So just a casual explorer then.  I am afraid we really do discourage folks from just dropping in unless they plan on staying until dinner."

The man smiles rather wickedly at Kalath as he bends over and scratches the wolf on the head.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 5, 2003)

"Well, I'd better be on my way quickly, then. Though there are a few questions I'd like to ask before I leave."

"May I ask your name?"

ooc: Did Kalath notice any other doors out of the room?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 6, 2003)

"I am Griswold, what questions do you have?"

There is another door out of the room.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 6, 2003)

"How did the way from here to the City of the Bard come to be blocked off?"


----------



## Wicht (Jan 7, 2003)

"Some idiot adventurer wandered in here, stole something of ours and then ran out through the secret passage before we could properly kill him."


----------



## graydoom (Jan 8, 2003)

"I see. What did he steal?"


----------



## Wicht (Jan 8, 2003)

"Nothing of great value, a small idol."


----------



## graydoom (Jan 9, 2003)

Kalath looks briefly contemplative. "Hmmm. I think I may have come across something like that recently."

After a pause, he says, "Of course, I would desire compensation for returning it...."


----------



## Wicht (Jan 9, 2003)

The man grows suddenly interested int he conversation, "Really, you have found this small thing?  What is it that you would want for it?"


----------



## graydoom (Jan 10, 2003)

"Oh, not all that much. What I would mostly desire is free passage through your territory and that of any affiliated with you, and information... especially information that is not widely known or that will help me move about freely."

"I would, of course, gladly consider anything else you might offer."


----------



## Wicht (Jan 10, 2003)

"Let me see that you have what you say you have and perhaps then we will bargain."

"Have you considered I could just take it from your lifeless body?  What is to stop me?  And if I gave you access to my small kingdom under the earth, where would you go through it?"


----------



## graydoom (Jan 11, 2003)

Kalath carefully takes out the statue he picked up on the stairs, keeping an eye on Griswold and the wolf as he does so, and holds it up. "I believe this is what was stolen from you."

"And should I die, Willford and the Lord Wicht may be displeased at the killing of one of their agents. Then again, they may not. But I don't think it's a particularly good idea to find out. And should you try, my body being the lifeless one is by no means certain." Kalath grins.

"I desire passage through your kingdom both as a way to easily access other parts of the Lair and as an alternate way to enter and exit the City of the Bard should the main way continue to be guarded."


----------



## Wicht (Jan 11, 2003)

"Your arguement is good, I have no great love for the dead.  Give me the statue and I shall tell you how to enter and leave through my kingdom.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 11, 2003)

"Very well. But I warn you... don't try any tricks."

Kalath carefully hands the statue to Griswold.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 13, 2003)

He takes the statue from Kalath and smiles.  Then rising to his feet with a grace that belies his age he leads Kalath to the door of the room.  

"Follow me," he says, "and I will show you the way to the surface.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 13, 2003)

Kalath follows him.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 15, 2003)

The door from the sitting room is on the east wall. (The secret door was on the south wall.)

Opening the door leads to a long hall running north and south with doors along it, one of them straight across from the door that Kalath has just been led through.

The wolf pads out behind Kalath and the man leads Kalath north to an intersection.  They turn to the right and follow the hall to it's end at another north-south hall.  A door stands before them at this point.  

"This goes up to the ogres," says Kalath's guide, "At the north end of this hall is another door that leads up to the cemetery."


----------



## graydoom (Jan 16, 2003)

Kalath smiles. "Thank you for the assistance. I assume there will be nothing to impede my future usage of these passages?"


----------



## Wicht (Jan 17, 2003)

As long as you don't bother my people, I will give them word not to bother you."


----------



## graydoom (Jan 18, 2003)

"Perfectly fine with me."

"Of all these other doors, are there any others that would be useful to me as shortcuts... or any that I should make note of to avoid?"


----------



## Wicht (Jan 18, 2003)

Those are the only entrances out of this area, unless of course you wish to travel via the garbage pit with the rats."


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2003)

"Hmmm. Knowledge of any alternate routes could prove useful to me in the future, so I would greatly appreciate it if you would point out the entrance to the garbage pit to me."


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

"Very Well."

Griswold leads Kalath back the way they came, to the west.  They pass the hall leading to the room Kalath met the man in and then come to another north-south passage.  

Griswold points north and says, If you follow this all the way north you will come to our kitchen.  But the last door on the left before the kitchen leads to the garbage pit.  There are rat tunnels all along the pit that can take one almost anywhere."


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2003)

Smiling again, Kalath says, "Thank you, that may prove useful. For now, though, I believe I will just use the door to the cemetery."

Kalath begins to move back to the hall that held the doors to the ogres and the cemetary. "I'm glad this worked out well for us both. Once again, thank you for the assisstance."


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2003)

"One never knows when one will want friends, thank you for the return of the statue."

Griswold watches Kalath leave but does not follow.  His wolf however trails Kalath somewhat.

"My friend will make sure that you make it out without complication.  If you meet any of my people in the future, just mention my name."


----------



## graydoom (Jan 26, 2003)

Kalath nods and heads east to the north-south passage where the doors leading up were, and goes to where Griswold had indicated the one to the cemetary was.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2003)

Kalath sees a few silent men in the hall, but they ignore Kalath and let him go by without incident.  Neither though do they try and speak to him.  

The door indicated opens to reveal a set of long stairs.  Climbing these for quite a ways leads Kalath to a  where the stairs curve around and then end at a strange concave shaped door.  It looks suspiciously like the inside of the lid of a sarcophagus.  Kalath notices that there is a trap attached to the door, set to release poison gas when the door is opened.  It appears to be easily disarmed from this side however.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2003)

Kalath first checks for any less obvious traps that might trigger off tampering with the gas trap, and then disarms all traps he can find before cautiously opening the door.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2003)

The trap is disarmed and the door opens to reveal the inside chamber of a crypt.  The room seems to be deserted with only a single door leading out of it.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 30, 2003)

Kalath leaves the room, closing the secret door and making sure he knows how to reopen it without triggering the trap.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2003)

The door out of the room leads to another room.  There is a door out on the other side but the most striking thing is the large two headed dog lying on the floor.  There is a large bowl of water and a meaty bone in front of him.

The dog rises when Kalath enters and sniffing the air with one head, it whines with the other.  It does not however attack.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 1, 2003)

Wondering how intelligent the dog is, Kalath says, "Good boy, don't bite me or Griswold might be displeased," and then moves slowly past the dog.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2003)

The dog does not seem hostile at all.  In fact it seems downright friendly to Kalath and Kalath provokes nothing worse than some affectionate slobbering from one of the dog's heads as he moves past.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 7, 2003)

Kalath gives the dog a short pet and scratch behind the ears, and then continues out of the room.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2003)

Kalath exits the room and finds himself exiting a crypt.  The door behind him swings shut and he is standing near the end of the "path of tombs" in the graveyard.

The morning sun is rising higher into the sky.  Kalath can hear the voices of men echoing in the air.  The voices are coming across the hills from near the front of the cemetery.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 8, 2003)

Kalath moves towards the voices, first noting any inscriptions on the crypt he exited, which side of the path it is on, and how many other crypts are between it and the main path.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2003)

The crypt is the last crypt on the north side of the path and is relatively featureless.  Kalath can find it again without difficulty.

As he journeys south through the cemetery, he comes to the top of a hill allowing him to see that there are several small groups of men coming through the cemetery.  At a guess it looks like they are heading to the imp's crypt with the passage leading down to the city of the bard.  They look like an unsavory lot.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 11, 2003)

Slightly interested, Kalath trails the men or at least keeps them in sight until they enter the imp's tomb.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2003)

There is a line forming outside the entrance to the imp's crypt, but the men in the line are slowly entering the tomb.  Kalath estimates there are about twenty men total in the line at the moment, but he hears more coming.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2003)

Wondering what's attracting so many people to the City of the Bard, Kalath wanders down to near the end of the line and sees if he can overhear anything.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 18, 2003)

Kalath joins the back of the line without incident.  A few of the people stare at himand then turn back to their companions.

One man, a bit more friendly than the rest of the lot, turns to Kalath and says, "You here for the arena too?"


----------



## graydoom (Feb 20, 2003)

"Possibly," Kalath replies. "They doing anything special?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

"Anything special?" sayd the man confused, "I am not sure what you mean?  Didn't you see the flyers?"

He reaches into his tunic and pulls out a folded piece of paper.  Unfolding it he shows it to Kalath.  It is a poster with a picture of a big pot of yen and it reads,

*Talented Fighters Wanted!
Arena Fighting!
To the Death for Big Money!*_

The Dread Lord Wicht is pleased to announce that he is opening up his Arena of Death to the Public at Large.  Any Fighter wishing to win big money may come and participate.  But be warned.  Fights are to the *Death*!  Only those talented enough need enter!_

At the bottom of the poster are specific instructions on how to get to the arena and the city of the Bard.

"These posters are everywhere," says Kalath's informer, "And what with the recent upturn in the downturn of the economy, lots of us figure it might be easy money."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2003)

Kalath reads the poster with interest, noting in particular what the directions to the city and the arena say, seeing if the matches with what he already knows of the city and the arena. "Ah, I see. I had heard that there was something happening, but I apparently did not get all the details."

"Hm, if these competitions are to the death there are some things I want to get done before entering.... Looks like I won't be visiting the City just yet."

"Well, good luck in the arena to you," Kalath says to the helpful man, before stepping out of line and heading away from the imp's tomb. Kalath heads along the paths until he is out of sight of the fighters going into the imp's tomb, and then makes his way to Wicht's Tomb, thinking to speak with Willford... and maybe ask him some questions.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2003)

Surprisingly, the directions on the poster are very good and quite accurate as far as Kalath can tell.

Taking his leave, Kalath makes his way to Wicht's Tomb.  The doors open as he approaches...


----------



## graydoom (Feb 23, 2003)

Kalath enters the tomb.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 25, 2003)

As Kalath enters the Tomb he sees that something is different inside the tomb.

There are now zombies standing along the inner wall of the tomb.  There seem to be about twenty of them in the outer room of the tomb.  With a start, Kalath recognizes one of the zombies.  It was once a man, a fire mage to be exact, the same one that kalath fought in the arena.  

"Good day, sir," says a familiar voice and Kalath sees that Wilford has materialized nearby.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 26, 2003)

"Hello, Willford," Kalath says.

Looking around the room, Kalath chuckles. "Stepping up your recruiting efforts, I see. Those are all from the arena, aren't they?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 26, 2003)

"Yes," says Wilford, with a smile, "500 new recruits a day." 

"So what do you need?"


----------



## graydoom (Feb 26, 2003)

"Nothing much. I was going to inform you that the robed guards of the City are blocking the way from the City to the imp's tomb, but I wager that you've already heard of that by now, given the speed you seem to get these... recruits."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2003)

"I had heard.  Though it takes us some time to convert all these "recruits."  They just get thrown in a big pile and changed as fast as possible.  A regular Army, heh."

"The alarms indicated a Holy Warrior entered the lair at some point and there is evidence pointing to him entering the city of the bard before dissapearing.  One witness says it was a woman.  There is currently a reward out for her or him."


----------



## graydoom (Mar 3, 2003)

"Inteesting, a Holy Warrior in the City of the Bard... you'd think he or she would stand out like a sore thumb. I'll make sure to keep an eye out when I'm in the City."

"Anything else happen that might be of interest to me?"


----------



## reiella (Mar 4, 2003)

Edict of Meowth Meowth

Hate to intrude.  Just letting ya guys know will probably have to lock this thread (and other 500+ threads as well).

Probably also a good idea if you want to keep records to go to the Printable Version of this page, and select show all posts so you got a nice single file copy of it.

Will give it a little bit before I go ahead and lock.

[ End Meowth Form Letter #542 ]


----------

